# Addictive online Flash game



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

It's called MyBrute. You create a character and throw them in the arena with another fighter and watch them fight. You only get to fight a few times a day, but it's still pretty fun.

http://superorb.mybrute.com

The referral in the link is only to fight against me, plus I think it earns me a point. You can remove it if you like.


----------



## Shorty66 (Apr 7, 2009)

here is mine: http://borbarad.mybrute.com


----------



## iluvflashlight (Apr 7, 2009)

here is mine


----------



## Cuso (Apr 7, 2009)

FIGHT!!!! 

BTW we need to make a clan...im too low yet


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cuso said:


> FIGHT!!!!
> 
> BTW we need to make a clan...im too low yet


LOL I win :laughing:


----------



## Cuso (Apr 7, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> LOL I win :laughing:


I just fought a level 2 and they guy just pummeled me, he even had 2 weapons!! I must be missing something..


----------



## iluvflashlight (Apr 7, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> LOL I win :laughing:


try wining mine http://mido.ban.mybrute.com/http://mido.ban.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 7, 2009)

iluvflashlight said:


> try wining mine http://mido.ban.mybrute.com/http://mido.ban.mybrute.com/cellule


hah you cheat :laughing:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 7, 2009)

Cuso said:


> I just fought a level 2 and they guy just pummeled me, he even had 2 weapons!! I must be missing something..


same here :thinking: I have been retired today :mecry:


----------



## greenlight (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's mine
http://ralph-carney.mybrute.com
http://fred-fishmonger.mybrute.comhttp://kobashiri.mybrute.com


----------



## Shorty66 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lol... its just plain stupid but nevertheless funny...
I am scratching at level four... just need someone to be my pupil...
Use this link: http://borbarad.mybrute.com


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

It's pretty random in the fights. I've fought others with super high stats and I've beaten them. I don't know the point of the stats if they don't make a difference. 

I've got like 35 pupils, but I don't know what it means to have a bunch of pupils.


----------



## Cuso (Apr 7, 2009)

Well it took me away from Mafia Wars for some minutes, now its back to robbing Hotels and Casinos:devil:


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

Cuso said:


> Well it took me away from Mafia Wars for some minutes, now its back to robbing Hotels and Casinos:devil:


Have you ever played Idle Pimps? I've never heard of Mafia Wars.


----------



## Cuso (Apr 7, 2009)

Superorb said:


> Have you ever played Idle Pimps? I've never heard of Mafia Wars.


 Nope never heard of it...

http://www.zynga.com/games/index.php?game=mafiawars


----------



## dyee (Apr 12, 2009)

*Cool Little Time Killer*

http://yeed.mybrute.com check it out.


----------



## 300winmag (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Cool Little Time Killer*

So you dress the guy give him a name..... then watch the computer fight for you??? Am I missing something???


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Cool Little Time Killer*



300winmag said:


> So you dress the guy give him a name..... then watch the computer fight for you??? Am I missing something???


 
You can make your dude into a girl... That's pretty much it.


----------



## VanceBane (May 28, 2009)

*Fun Game to Kill Time at Work*

Just thought I'd share a fun game I ran across. Def worth a look if you wanna 

kill a few minutes or need a break during the work day.

Fun Little Game


----------



## Azecos (May 28, 2009)

Yeah this game is very addictive, please challenge me 2 

http://azecos.mybrute.com/


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 28, 2009)

Azecos said:


> Yeah this game is very addictive, please challenge me 2
> 
> http://azecos.mybrute.com/


Done you were left wanting  the name will give me away


----------



## Monocrom (May 28, 2009)

Very addictive, but my Brute seems to have gotten the short end of the stick. I'm on level 8, but her abilities don't seem to go up. And I have no clue how some Brutes end up with attack dogs, and even bears to command! She ended up fighting a dude and a freaking bear, at the same time. (Yeah, she lost that fight. Surprise, surprise).


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 28, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Very addictive, but my Brute seems to have gotten the short end of the stick. I'm on level 8, but her abilities don't seem to go up. And I have no clue how some Brutes end up with attack dogs, and even bears to command! She ended up fighting a dude and a freaking bear, at the same time. (Yeah, she lost that fight. Surprise, surprise).


Oh I'm only L3 ATM but! I wouldn't mind a couple of flat dogs to help me out :laughing:


----------



## gollum (May 29, 2009)

ha ha good fun 
I am http://lil.bastd.mybrute.com

we should all register as a team...:twothumbs


----------



## Stillphoto (May 29, 2009)

Here's mine http://bocephus-llp.mybrute.com/


----------



## gswitter (May 30, 2009)

suberorb and mido.ban were just crushed.

Borbarad's was way behind early, and probably one shot away from being crushed, but his stupid bull whip was too much for *me* in the end.


----------



## Stillphoto (May 30, 2009)

http://nom-nom-your-mom.mybrute.com


----------



## csshih (May 30, 2009)

csshih.mybrute.com

...lol

gollum kicked my rear.


----------



## gollum (May 31, 2009)

:nana: csshih:nana:

 the new pupil usually loses against a higher level brute

maybe we can have a rematch once you get some weaponry :tinfoil:

http://lil.bastd.mybrute.com




addictive game allright :tired:


----------



## TITAN1833 (May 31, 2009)

I just lost three in a row :thinking:

http://titan33.mybrute.com
I need a couple of attack dogs me thinks


----------



## addictedmatt (May 31, 2009)

http://immortalkid.mybrute.com
I have the ability to steal weapons. Watch out!


----------



## Monocrom (May 31, 2009)

In case anyone wants to take on my Brute...

http://jadeel.mybrute.com


----------



## gswitter (Jun 1, 2009)

Just crushed Cuso77 and titan33, but ralph carney and his damn throwing stars beat *me*. The joys of being all strength and little agility or speed.

Horse Teeth smash!!!


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 1, 2009)

here's mine!

http://jadine01.mybrute.com


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 1, 2009)

Uh I took three fights again today and lost all three again  I must be weakening


----------



## gswitter (Jun 2, 2009)

Just crushed fred fishmonger without taking any damage at all. Then yeed and his damn dogs did the same to *me*. Then it looked like I was going to take down Azecos with a steak knife, but he pulled out an axe, and I wilted.

Horse Teeth pouts.


----------



## gollum (Jun 2, 2009)

I just created http://hayabusagirl.mybrute.com and she's something else

undefeated so far with a monster wolf as her friend so I'll take this one for a few fights for now and see if she keeps kickin butt


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 2, 2009)

I need more pupils to crush horse teeth,his dog was not a problem


----------



## gollum (Jun 2, 2009)

ok I'll sign up to you if you give me a couple of pupils aswell

http://lil.bastd.mybrute.com


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 2, 2009)

gollum said:


> ok I'll sign up to you if you give me a couple of pupils aswell
> 
> http://lil.bastd.mybrute.com


I have titans biatch and no_one_hero how do we combine the two? oh and cuso77 is the master but! he is getting left behind




[edit]hey!hey I now have a son:devil: as well "titans son"


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 2, 2009)

It's war guys!tomorrow we'll crush the NAGS TEETH :laughing:


----------



## gswitter (Jun 3, 2009)

Continuing down the list of posted Brutes...

Lil.Bastd, BOCEPHUS LLP and Nom Nom your mom offered little resistance to the *Horse Teeth* stampede.

titan33 was game, but couldn't solve the mystery of my pointy stick.

Horse Teeth rests.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 3, 2009)

I normally work 2nd shift. The one annoying thing about that site is that they usually perform maintenance when my Brute is ready to fight.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 3, 2009)

Three things...


Horse Teeth does not care for whips.
Dying before your dog is a bad sign.
Horse Teeth does not care for bears either.

*Horse Teeth* is holding his own against your many challenges!!!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 3, 2009)

Now! I#m getting paranoid I keep loosing every three fights I take hmm 


[edit] join me guys and let's grind the teeth down 
http://titan33.mybrute.com


----------



## gswitter (Jun 4, 2009)

Horse Teeth shakes off a challenge by a steak knife wielding titan33 to crush a weaponless csshih. Then immortalkid steals Horse Teeth's club and is rewarded with a pointed stick in the eye and a defeat. Still somewhat despondent about having his club taken away in the previous fight, Horse Teeth shows up with his B-game, and is promptly annihilated by Jadeel - it was _ugly_.

(What's the point of a Strength of 18, if someone with a Strength of *4* can jump on you and take you stuff away?!?!)

*Horse Teeth* is cranky.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 4, 2009)

Horse Teeth survives a knife fight with jadine01, takes out HayabusaGirl with the point stick (handy weapon that), and avenges an earlier crushing by Jadeel and her ridiculous arsenal of sharp things.

*Horse Teeth* retires after a satisfying day.


----------



## Mags (Jun 5, 2009)

http://dwite.mybrute.com/cellule 
+2 hehe


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's mine http://gonadsmasher.mybrute.com

As the name implies I fight dirty! I have no more fights available today so challenge me if you like.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 5, 2009)

lol...this is funny. Ok, I just made one...

http://patriot222.mybrute.com


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 5, 2009)

What the **** did you say to me Patriot? Oh,so you think your a tough guy eh? Come here and say that to me!!! LOL


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2009)

Patriot said:


> lol...this is funny. Ok, I just made one...
> 
> http://patriot222.mybrute.com


 
I'm out of fights for today. I'll be sure my sweet little Jadeel kicks your @$$.... tomorrow. :nana:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 5, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> In case anyone wants to take on my Brute...
> 
> http://jadeel.mybrute.com





I don't think I'll be fighting you Mr. Level 8!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 5, 2009)

Superorb said:


> It's called MyBrute. You create a character and throw them in the arena with another fighter and watch them fight. You only get to fight a few times a day, but it's still pretty fun.
> 
> http://superorb.mybrute.com
> 
> The referral in the link is only to fight against me, plus I think it earns me a point. You can remove it if you like.





Superorb, somehow I became your pupil.....? Not sure how but hopefully it will help one or both of us.


----------



## gollum (Jun 5, 2009)

horse teeth is going to get smashed soon 
my cutey little http://hayabusagirl.mybrute.com nearly killed you and she was only level4...you're level9 so watch out for her and her big dog 

http://hayabusagirl.mybrute.com

join up and smash nasty mean horse teeth 

heh I gotta stop wasting my time here :tired:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 5, 2009)

"HORSE TEETH" :shakehead I keep trying but! those dam dogs Sheesh! every time dogs are there I lose, maybe I need "the dog whisperer" some more help


----------



## gswitter (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm in dialogue with a vet dentist right now!and I'm pretty sure he will come up with a weapon to disintegrate the horse tooth! so long quadruped teeth :wave:


----------



## gswitter (Jun 6, 2009)

Horse Teeth continues to be stymied by Borbarad and yeed, but avenges a loss to ralph carney.

*Horse Teeth* is not amused.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I don't think I'll be fighting you Mr. Level 8!


 
Afraid of a little girl?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2009)

gollum said:


> horse teeth is going to get smashed soon
> my cutey little http://hayabusagirl.mybrute.com nearly killed you and she was only level4...you're level9 so watch out for her and her big dog


 
No one is as cute as my Jadeel. And to prove it, she beat the crap out of your hayabusagirl... and her big dog too!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 6, 2009)

Monocrom,I just fought your girl and nearly beat her.Where did she get that big steel club? Today you have made an enemy!


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 6, 2009)

My guy is friendly honest :tinfoil:

http://asepius.mybrute.com


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Monocrom,I just fought your girl and nearly beat her.Were did she get that big steel club? Today you have made an enemy!


 
Brutes get more weapons the more they level up. Yeah, she swings a mean club. And, she's got two of them. She'll sometimes toss one aside... just to pull out the other one. (Not really sure why she does that. But it happens quite a bit).

BTW, did I mention that she's now a level 9; and aquired a new ability. Oh yes, now she's "pugnacious."

Who's next to get beaten to a pulp by the most adorable Brute out there.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> My guy is friendly honest :tinfoil:
> 
> http://asepius.mybrute.com


 
I'll be sure to tell my Brute to give him a hug, and a haircut, when she's done brutalizing him in the arena; tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 6, 2009)

If someone who is level 10 or better starts a clan-use CPF in the name and let the rest of use know so we can join.Monocrom-you and that little b***h of yours are pretty close.



LOL


----------



## gollum (Jun 6, 2009)

gswitter said:


>



 very funny love it .... don't think I'll still be putting a few teeth marks on your rear end though 


Oh yeah and Monocrom ... Jadeel better keep her back covered too
when my hayabusa girl tells Lil Bastd about you!


----------



## gollum (Jun 6, 2009)

oh no .... I think my LilBastd has got the hots for Jadeel (cute she is )

silly Lil Bastd just sat there and copped a flogging ... 



Update .... WOW my hayabusagirl beat you Jadeel so revenge is hers not bad for a young brute and shes cuter than Jadeel heh heh


----------



## gswitter (Jun 6, 2009)

I think I'm a couple wins/pupils from level 10. I need to go back to challenging brutes at my own level - you don't get as much experience for beating up on lesser brutes. If I have the option of creating a clan, and someone else hasn't already done so, I'll create one for CPF.

Does mybrute have a FAQ that explains the rules for promotions, clans, etc? I've never managed to find one.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2009)

gollum said:


> oh no .... I think my LilBastd has got the hots for Jadeel (cute she is )
> 
> silly Lil Bastd just sat there and copped a flogging ...


 
In some parts of NYC, the girl would charge a $#^%load of money for that sort of thing. My sweet Jadeel is happy to do it for free. 





> Update .... WOW my hayabusagirl beat you Jadeel so revenge is hers not bad for a young brute and shes cuter than Jadeel heh heh


 
Round 3 soon to come. :devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 6, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Does mybrute have a FAQ that explains the rules for promotions, clans, etc? I've never managed to find one.


 
Promotions are based on both wins, and how often you directly order your Brute to fight. Abilities seem to be handed out at random, but based on how high of a level your Brute reaches. (Same for weapons).

Dogs and bears seem to be handed out at random too, when you create a Brute. Not sure if you're rewarded with one in later levels, but I doubt it.

I saw info. on the site that talks about creating a clan, but can't recall how I found that page. I just know that it does exist. 

If you start a clan first, that's fine. But pick a name related to CPF or flashlights in general. Maybe we could all decide on a name?

Here's a couple of ideas:

Lumarays

Surenix (Combination of Surefire & Fenix).


----------



## gswitter (Jun 6, 2009)

BruteFire


----------



## gollum (Jun 6, 2009)

candlepower


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2009)

gollum said:


> candlepower


 
Bit too obvious. It should sound more clan-like....

BTW, guess who won round 3.


----------



## gollum (Jun 7, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Bit too obvious. It should sound more clan-like....
> 
> BTW, guess who won round 3.



actually I saw there were 4 fights and its 2/2

even stevens lol 

I reckon something with candlepower in the name somehow
candlepowerkillers
candlepowercycos


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 7, 2009)

gswitter said:


> BruteFire


+1
now come on guys, challenge me:
http://t0pmanager.mybrute.com :nana: :nana: :nana:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 7, 2009)

Helmut.G,I just defeated your Girl.I finished her off by kicking her in the....


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 7, 2009)

gollum said:


> actually I saw there were 4 fights and its 2/2
> 
> even stevens lol


 
Round 5 coming up after Midnight. :kiss:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, your girl won round 5. But tomorrow is a new day. 

Also, her loss got her so angry that my Jadeel easily beat two other level 9s; following that fight. :twothumbs


----------



## gollum (Jun 8, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Well, your girl won round 5. But tomorrow is a new day.
> 
> Also, her loss got her so angry that my Jadeel easily beat two other level 9s; following that fight. :twothumbs






good to see (2 x L9 wow)
I can't get on atm 
I'm getting withdrawal symptoms

any more thoughts on a clan name


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 8, 2009)

Helmut.G said:


> +1
> now come on guys, challenge me:
> http://t0pmanager.mybrute.com :nana: :nana: :nana:



ok your dead :nana: Asepius got ya !


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 8, 2009)

need a work out he is getting slow

http://tkdchamp.mybrute.com


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2009)

gollum said:


> .... any more thoughts on a clan name?


 
How about, "The Legion of Light."

BTW, your girl beat mine again. That large dog is a huge advantage. But I've got a big surprise for all of you that I might spring one day, out of the blue. 

Til then, he's a nice little surprise... I went ahead, and created myself!

That's right! Come get you some!!

Right here! ===> http://monocrom.mybrute.com


----------



## sancho886 (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's mine http://sancho886.mybrute.com

Someone make a clan


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2009)

sancho886 said:


> Someone make a clan


You have to be at least a level 10. A couple of us have level 9 Brutes. It'll happen soon.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the work out 

 ANDREAS FERRARI 
but gonadsmasher went down with one hit


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 9, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Thanks for the work out
> 
> ANDREAS FERRARI
> but gonadsmasher went down with one hit



I have never seen a fight end that fast!!!! One hit!!!! Like I told Monocrom-"today you have made an enemy".


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I have never seen a fight end that fast!!!! One hit!!!! Like I told Monocrom-"today you have made an enemy".


 
Perhaps not a very dangerous enemy. 

But certainly more dangerous than a little girl with a stick.

(I just realized that some Brutes are actually girls, who fight with sticks).


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2009)

*Our own clan forum.*

You guys do know that if we form our own clan, we can talk to each other on our own forum on that site. You guys knew that, right?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 9, 2009)

I didn't know that! Someone form a clan!

So,your not afraid of me Monocrom.

To quote Star Wars:

Luke Skywalker;"I am not afraid".

Yoda; "You will be, You will be"!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I didn't know that! Someone form a clan!
> 
> So,your not afraid of me Monocrom.
> 
> ...


 
I still have an Ace up my sleeve... And none of you know what it is. 

As far as clans go, once again; we need a Brute above level 9 in order to create a clan. It's going to be a little while longer.


----------



## gollum (Jun 9, 2009)

bad luck AGAIN to Jadeel :sick2:

so where's the forum?
I can't see it


----------



## gswitter (Jun 9, 2009)

I've been having fun fighting the brutes that have been posted here, but... very few are at the same Level (9) or higher than Horse Teeth, so he hasn't been accumulating much experience lately. Seems like he's been stuck at Level 9 for weeks.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 9, 2009)

I suggest the clan name "CPF all stars"


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 9, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> ok your dead :nana: Asepius got ya !


I didn't claim to be a hard enemy 

does one get more experience for beating higher level enemies or do you have to have thousands of pupils?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2009)

gollum said:


> bad luck AGAIN to Jadeel :sick2:


 
Like I said, there's a surprise waiting; down the road. 



> so where's the forum?
> I can't see it


 
I made my Jadeel join a clan soon after creating her. Figured it might offer some sort of advantage during the fights. (But I believe I was wrong about that). When I went to check out which other Brutes were in the same clan, I noticed an icon that said "forum." Clicked on it, and found a forum just for the particular clan that she now belongs to.

It's like a semi-private forum. Anyone can join a clan, but you only see the forum for that clan once you do. It's also easy to leave a clan.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 9, 2009)

Helmut.G said:


> ... does one get more experience for beating higher level enemies or do you have to have thousands of pupils?


 
Pupils are like the icing on a cake. The cake is beating down your enemies. Get out there and *FIGHT! :twothumbs*


----------



## gswitter (Jun 9, 2009)

*Last call for CPF clan name suggestions!!!*

I just hit Level 10, and I'll create a clan tonight. I'm leaning towards Candlepower, but I'm still open to suggestions.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 9, 2009)

My latest / greatest..May stick with this one http://osbrink.mybrute.com


----------



## Optik49 (Jun 9, 2009)

Lets get it on ! http://ladderfeet.mybrute.com


----------



## gollum (Jun 9, 2009)

gswitter said:


> *Last call for CPF clan name suggestions!!!*
> 
> I just hit Level 10, and I'll create a clan tonight. I'm leaning towards Candlepower, but I'm still open to suggestions.






UPDATE please


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 9, 2009)

gollum said:


> UPDATE please


oK I gave "CPF ALL STARS" :nana:


----------



## gollum (Jun 9, 2009)

my brutes are resting atm
but I will join if I can get in soon enough

I think candlepower is best so far

cpf all stars is close 2nd


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 9, 2009)

Why don't we go with something simple like 'Lightclub'-a takeoff on the movie Fightclub.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 9, 2009)

gollum said:


> UPDATE please


It's not "tonight" yet.


----------



## gollum (Jun 9, 2009)

gswitter said:


> It's not "tonight" yet.




D'oh stupid .. round planet


----------



## gswitter (Jun 9, 2009)

Borbarad keeps the bullwhip holstered, and Horse Teeth capitalizes! Horse Teeth then takes another shot at yeed, performs a little better than in the two previous fights, but still loses. Still licking his wounds, Horse Teeth takes out his frustrations on asepius.

yeed is *Horse Teeth*'s white whale.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 9, 2009)

In lieu of more exciting suggestions, I went ahead and created the Cute Piggy clan. Come one, come all.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 9, 2009)

I kid.

You can sign up for the "Candlepower" clan here. 49 spots remain.

_Edit: Post in this thread if you join. Looks like brutes need to be approved by the clan's creator before they're accepted into a clan, and I'll restrict the clan to those posted here._


----------



## sancho886 (Jun 10, 2009)

joined :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2009)

gswitter said:


> You can sign up for the "Candlepower" clan here. 49 spots remain.


 
Make that 48. My little Jadeel wants to join. 

(All you have is three dudes. You need a Brute who's easy on the eyes).


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2009)

gswitter said:


> yeed is *Horse Teeth*'s white whale.


 
I knew that name sounded familiar. Good luck beating Jadeel's Master... You're gonna need it. 

*EDIT:*
** 
Almost forgot, I put in a request for another Brute I created... The one called "Monocrom". I hope that's okay.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jun 10, 2009)

Count me in-but if things(weapons) don't improve with my brute I'm creating a new one!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Count me in-but if things(weapons) don't improve with my brute I'm creating a new one!


 
You gain weapons & abilities as you level up. But what you get is apparently random as Hell. A complete roll of the dice. You might end up with better, or the complete opposite; if you create a new Brute. Your Brute has a couple of the better weapons. I say, stick with him.

Here's what I mean by random as Hell... An aquaintence on another forum created a Brute just to fight my Brute (Monocrom). He wasn't very creative with the name he chose for her, and didn't bother to take advantage of the extra number of fights you're allowed; when you first create a Brute.

He left her at level 1, didn't even bother creating a password for her. So I took control, and gave her 3 fights tonight. She made it to level 2, and was rewarded with an attack dog! At level 2. Damn! Only a level 2. That Brute was created mainly as a good-natured joke on me... Now she has an attack dog by her side.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2009)

Sweet! Now I've got Jadeel and Monocrom in the same clan. 

Thanks gswitter. :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 10, 2009)

I've tried to join candlepower,how? :thinking:


[edit]Ok I joined awaiting acceptance,titan33 is my brute


----------



## gollum (Jun 10, 2009)

http://hayabusagirl.mybrute.com Joined ... pending

if we have lots of spots I have my original LilBast'd aswell as http://white-muffin.mybrute.com ... she has a BEAR heh heh


----------



## gswitter (Jun 10, 2009)

We should have more than enough room for every brute that's been posted in this thread to date. And then some, so come one, come all.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 10, 2009)

Can anyone claim unggatonggibul? I don't recognize that one.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jun 10, 2009)

joined.
http://t0pmanager.mybrute.com/


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2009)

gswitter said:


> ... I don't recognize that one.


 
Don't recognize it either.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 10, 2009)

_"...to the last I grapple with thee; from hell's heart I stab at thee; for hate's sake I spit my last breath at thee."
_
Ahab (Horse Teeth) still can't beat yeed. Managed to kill both his canines, though.

And Horse Teeth just had to fend off his own dog!

*Horse Teeth* had a weird day in the Arena.


----------



## gollum (Jun 13, 2009)

gswitter said:


> I kid.
> 
> You can sign up for the "Candlepower" clan here. 49 spots remain.
> 
> _Edit: Post in this thread if you join. Looks like brutes need to be approved by the clan's creator before they're accepted into a clan, and I'll restrict the clan to those posted here._




I think your link is the only way to join this clan so I bumped it 

I will sign up a couple of my brutes

http://white-muffin.mybrute.com ... she has a bear yay


and my original http://lil.bastd.mybrute.com

cheers and see you in the ring :devil:


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jun 13, 2009)

http://lueki.mybrute.com



wanted newbie brutes to fight my sons brute thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## gswitter (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks. I'll start including the clan info every time I post in this thread.

Still waiting for someone to claim the Brute unggatonggibul.

*Join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## gswitter (Jun 18, 2009)

Check out this brute - weak, clumsy and slow, but boy can it take a beating.

*Horse Teeth* has turned it up to 11. Time to challenge that ******* yeed again!

*Join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## Trashman (Jun 24, 2009)

I just joined, like 2 or 3 days ago (under superorb), and I'm already a level 7 brute! I must be earning plenty of points for superorb. I wonder how many pupils he has? I figure he must have struck a gold mine, introducing this to CPF!

I was checking out the cell of a few of the top brutes, and one of them was level 64 and had close to 10,000 pupils! I'm thinking those people are celebrities with huge Facebook/Myspace/Twitter followings, and they just had everybody jump aboard.

Here's me, btw: http://mariscus.mybrute.com 

http://mariscus.mybrute.com 

http://mariscus.mybrute.com

Oh yeah, what happens if I join the clan? Do I gain anything? Do we fight other clans?


----------



## gswitter (Jun 24, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Oh yeah, what happens if I join the clan? Do I gain anything?


Honors, benefits and a secret decoder pin!!!







Be... sure... to... drink... your...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't forget access to our own semi-private forum on that site.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jun 24, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Don't forget access to our own semi-private forum on that site.


Yeah but! I see DM51 has closed the first thread already


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 24, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Yeah but! I see DM51 has closed the first thread already


 
LOL 

That *******!  

(Just Kidding).


----------



## gswitter (Jun 24, 2009)

After a rough beginning (two 3-loss days - eesh!), *Horse Teeth* is finally holding his own at level 11. When he hits level 12, I'll give him a breather and let him beat up on his clansmen again. :devil:

*Join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 25, 2009)

gswitter said:


> After a rough beginning (two 3-loss days - eesh!), *Horse Teeth* is finally holding his own at level 11. When he hits level 12, I'll give him a breather and let him beat up on his clansmen again. :devil:


 
My little Jadeel will have a nasty surprise waiting for him, if he decides to hit the highest-ranking girl in the clan.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 25, 2009)

Jadeel kicks Patriot222's butt.

Patriot222 smashes GonadSmasher's ..... well, you know.




Grizzlyman222 beats Gollum's Lil'bastd.
http://grizzly-man-222.mybrute.com/fight/?d=lil.bastd;k=c66e543d0cf0


----------



## Patriot (Jun 25, 2009)

Trashman said:


> I just joined, like 2 or 3 days ago (under superorb), and I'm already a level 7 brute! I must be earning plenty of points for superorb. I wonder how many pupils he has? I figure he must have struck a gold mine, introducing this to CPF!
> 
> 
> Here's me, btw: http://mariscus.mybrute.com
> ...




My little girl Sweetpee222 crushes mariscus badly
http://sweetpee-222.mybrute.com/fight/398652838


----------



## Trashman (Jun 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> My little girl Sweetpee222 crushes mariscus badly
> http://sweetpee-222.mybrute.com/fight/398652838



For now....I'll be back!

Hey, accept me into the clan, already! (it says "pending") Edit: I'm in!

Also, if anybody cares to beat up on someone, how about "Bomber1200." He's a guy on another website that I'm on. He just kicked my butt and he's only level 4 and I'm 7! I didn't even stand a chance, because not only does he have a dog, but his female fighter has the power to jump over and steal your weapon. She stole my long sword and totally killed me with it! Get him!!!!


----------



## jhanko (Jun 25, 2009)

Joined
http://jhanko.mybrute.com/


----------



## gswitter (Jun 25, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> My little Jadeel will have a nasty surprise waiting for him, if he decides to hit the highest-ranking girl in the clan.


Yeah... that Pugnaciousnessness looks interesting. And, damn your Shurikens!

Pshaw! *Horse Teeth* smaaaaaaaaaaaash!!!

*Join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## Patriot (Jun 26, 2009)

Trashman said:


> For now....I'll be back!
> 
> Hey, accept me into the clan, already! (it says "pending") Edit: I'm in!
> 
> Also, if anybody cares to beat up on someone, how about "Bomber1200." He's a guy on another website that I'm on. He just kicked my butt and he's only level 4 and I'm 7! I didn't even stand a chance, because not only does he have a dog, but his female fighter has the power to jump over and steal your weapon. She stole my long sword and totally killed me with it! Get him!!!!




I beat him with Grizzly Man


----------



## Trashman (Jun 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I beat him with Grizzly Man



Good, good! Does that mean you've got a bear? 

I've beaten up a lot, recently, but I don't recognize any of the people. Are CPFers beating up on me with brutes that are not part of the clan, perhaps?

Edit: I just went back to try my luck at Bomber1200, and I beat her, but just barely. She didn't pull any shenanigans, like she did the other two times. (she still had a dog, though.)


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 26, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Yeah... that Pugnaciousnessness looks interesting. And, damn your Shurikens!
> 
> Pshaw! *Horse Teeth* smaaaaaaaaaaaash!!!
> 
> *Join Clan Candlepower!!!*


 
Oh that's not the surprise! :devil:

But I think I'll hold onto the two Aces I've got up my sleeve. 

(Hint, hint).


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 26, 2009)

Trashman said:


> ... (she still had a dog, though.)


 
And she always will! Once you get a fighting animal, it comes with you into the arena; for every fight.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 26, 2009)

Well, I tried fighting "White Muffin." I guess, I should have checked out her goods, first, because she has a giant bear. I was toast.


----------



## gollum (Jun 26, 2009)

http://white-muffin.mybrute.com
lol
she has had very few defeats
and 
http://hayabusagirl.mybrute.com
she has a wolf they are equally hard to beat and seem to attack relentlessly


----------



## Trashman (Jun 26, 2009)

I wonder what level of brute white muffin is able to beat up? I mean, I don't think there is even the slightest chance that I could get lucky and beat her.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 26, 2009)

Who's TenderTendon? Own up!

And I'm still waiting for unggatonggibul to identify his/herself.

*Horse Teeth* inches ever closer to Level 12.

*Join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## jhanko (Jun 27, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Who's TenderTendon? Own up!



That's me! I created a new Brute, As the "JHanko" brute just sucked. This one is doing very well. Please let him in to destroy the world!

Jeff

EDIT: I removed "JHanko" from the clan to make room for this master of disaster...


----------



## gswitter (Jun 27, 2009)

Done.

There's plenty of room in the clan, so for now, there's no need to worry about removing brutes if you want to add another.


*Horse Teeth* knows violence is not the answer. He got it wrong on purpose.

*Join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 27, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Done.
> 
> There's plenty of room in the clan, so for now, there's no need to worry about removing brutes if you want to add another.


 
It does get a bit confusing sometimes though. Other than my self-styled Monocrom Brute, () Jadeel is the only other one I've got in the clan.


----------



## Optik49 (Jun 27, 2009)

I need some Pupils http://ladderfeet.mybrute.com :wave:


----------



## Patriot (Jun 27, 2009)

Ok, Patriot222 want's to join the Candlepower clan. I'm trying to figure out how to join.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 28, 2009)

*Horse Teeth* says pupils shmupils. Fight!

*Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## gswitter (Jun 29, 2009)

*Horse Teeth* has reached Level 12. Prepare yourselves.

*Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## Patriot (Jun 30, 2009)

White-muffin hurt by Patriot :kiss:

http://patriot222.mybrute.com/fight/?d=white-muffin;k=1727862f904c


----------



## Trashman (Jun 30, 2009)

I gotta get me a net.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 30, 2009)

Trashman said:


> I gotta get me a net.


 
It's all about the luck of the draw.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 30, 2009)

How come sometimes it looks like I get points when I get beaten up and other times I don't? I'm talking about when I'm away and people I don't know have fought me.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 30, 2009)

Trashman said:


> How come sometimes it looks like I get points when I get beaten up and other times I don't? I'm talking about when I'm away and people I don't know have fought me.


 
From experience, I can tell you that it seems to happen randomly. There have even been times when a Brute has leveled-up, but not got credit for it. (As in, no new abilities or weapons). That can be especially annoying. But thankfully, rare.

The problem seems to be due to a random glitch. The site is sometimes down for several minutes about once a day. Seems the owners are trying to keep the glitch to a bare minimum.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 30, 2009)

Yesterday, when I logged on, it looked like I surved 1 attacker and got beat up by 4, but didn't receive any points for any of the fights. I don't think that's the first time, either. Hopefully, though, things will start going my way. I've only been on there for a week or less and I'm already level 8, so things seem to be movin fast, however, I don't have many weapons and seem to get killed easily. There are other level 8 people that must of taken a long time to get their, because they've got tripple the victories that I have and tripple the goodies.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't recall ever gaining experience points when someone has challenged me, regardless of the fight's outcome.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 1, 2009)

*Horse Teeth* begins reasserting himself as the Clan's dominant member...


Jadeel did manage to land one punch. Was that the surprise?
Lil.Bastd came out strong with the pointed stick, and was well on his way to victory, but then he dropped his shield. Oops.
titan33 offered slightly more resistance than Jadeel.
 
*Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 1, 2009)

gswitter said:


> *Horse Teeth* begins reasserting himself as the Clan's dominant member...
> 
> 
> Jadeel did manage to land one punch. Was that the surprise?




:devil:

You'll find out... Soon enough.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 2, 2009)

*Horse Teeth* continues his campaign through the Clan...


TenderTendon was skewered by the pointy stick.
HayabusaGirl was game (stupid wolf!), but no match for The Big Club.
white muffin and her bear were too much. Tomorrow...
 
*Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## Egsise (Jul 2, 2009)

Your Brute has crushed CPF. 
http://persearska.mybrute.com/fight/430947674


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 2, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> [/LIST]:devil:
> 
> You'll find out... Soon enough.


 titan33 v horse teeth So true  :devil:


----------



## gswitter (Jul 2, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> titan33 v horse teeth So true  :devil:


*Horse Teeth* is apparently getting cocky. He didn't even bother to unholster a weapon. :sick2:

*Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 2, 2009)

gswitter said:


> *Horse Teeth* is apparently getting cocky. He didn't even bother to unholster a weapon. :sick2:
> 
> *Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*


I think the bomb stunned him and he was unable to think straight after that


----------



## Stillphoto (Jul 2, 2009)

That's one of the more frustrating things, knowing you have a weapon that could finish the job, and then seeing your fighter continue without a weapon, and getting his rear handed to him.


----------



## gollum (Jul 2, 2009)

gswitter said:


> *Horse Teeth* continues his campaign through the Clan...
> 
> 
> TenderTendon was skewered by the pointy stick.
> ...





Horse teeth....glad to see you confessed the GLORIOUS victory of 

http://white-muffin.mybrute.com ha ha ha ha ha ha 

oops ... s'pose you're going to try revenge now 

btw to everyone don't even think about going away on holidays ... unless you can get to your brutes...
I was frustrated that I missed out on a couple of days recently... gotta catch-up


----------



## gswitter (Jul 2, 2009)

*Horse Teeth* did not have a good day.


Nom Nom your mom let his bear do the dirty work
Took another shot at white muffin, and... bear + club = suckage
Tried to make up for an earlier loss to titan33 and... bomb + club = (see above)
And check this out. Horse Teeth is taken out by a single blow - I don't think he was even aware that he was fighting.

*Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*_ (you too can kick Horse Teeth's ***)_


----------



## Trashman (Jul 2, 2009)

Is it better to fight amongst ourselves, because we'll keep all the points in the group? If I'm going to be getting points, Mariscus will be more than happy to receive many healthy beatings from you guys!


----------



## gollum (Jul 3, 2009)

Your Brute has survived to Horse Teeth.

didn't just survive ... poor Horse teeth copped a total flogging
white muffin and her furry friend suffered almost no damage :nana:

so revenge might not be on Horse teeth's menu for a bit :tinfoil:

off to the glue factory she says 

having a bear or a wolf is definately a big plus.

http://white-muffin.mybrute.com

interesting comment on the points and how they're given ...
should we start beating each other up all the time ?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 3, 2009)

gollum said:


> Your Brute has survived to Horse Teeth.
> 
> didn't just survive ... poor Horse teeth copped a total flogging
> white muffin and her furry friend suffered almost no damage :nana:
> ...


Tell me about it,I don't think my brute knew what hit him


----------



## gollum (Jul 4, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> Tell me about it,I don't think my brute knew what hit him



he put up a pretty good fight there though...


anyhow I was going to ask about the brutes that appear as mostly black in colour 
and when they square up for the fight they have an all over flashing effect... 
does anyone know what this special power is called?


----------



## jhanko (Jul 4, 2009)

My TenderTendon brute is leveling up good, but he keeps on accumulating weapons without any skills. He's easily beaten. I have a new brute in the works. There's no doubt that she's an absolute monster. Here's one of her matches dishing out the pain to Horse Teeth while at level 4.


----------



## jhanko (Jul 4, 2009)

gollum said:


> he put up a pretty good fight there though...
> 
> 
> anyhow I was going to ask about the brutes that appear as mostly black in colour
> ...



It's not a special power. It is a "hack". Details are here and here.


----------



## gollum (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks sounds good cheers


----------



## Trashman (Jul 4, 2009)

I just logged in, to see I've had six fights, none of which I got points for. Same thing, yesterday. It seems, I mostly get points, when I'm the one picking the fights, or when a pupil goes up a level.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 8, 2009)

Horse Teeth has completely lost his mojo.

After some initial stumbling, he had no trouble at Level 11, and when choosing random Brutes of the same level, he won close to four of every five fights. Now at Level 12, he's seeing the flipside - sometimes going two or three days without a win. Brutal.

*Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## Trashman (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm coming up. I'm now a level 10 Brute! Unfortunately, I still suck. Going up to level ten didn't even get me any weapons or abilities, only a tiny bit of strength. Totally bogus! 

Is everybody just using one brute in the CPF clan? I've got a lower level brute, TheHenchman, that's got a wolf, and he's really kickin' butt. He gave Gonadsmasher, a level 8 brute, a pretty good beatdown! http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/461405189


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 9, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Monocrom,I just fought your girl and nearly beat her.Where did she get that big steel club? Today you have made an enemy!





Monocrom said:


> Perhaps not a very dangerous enemy.
> 
> But certainly more dangerous than a _ LITTLE GIRL WITH A STICK_.
> 
> (I just realized that some Brutes are actually girls, who fight with sticks).




Monocrom/Jadeel meet a little girl with a stick.

Hopefully sweet little Jadeel's hair didn't get messed up when GonadSmasher's little sister pile-drived her into the ground.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 9, 2009)

My level 6 brute, TheHenchman, opened up a big can of whoopass on Horse Teeth!!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 9, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Monocrom/Jadeel meet a little girl with a stick.
> 
> Hopefully sweet little Jadeel's hair didn't get messed up when GonadSmasher's little sister pile-drived her into the ground.


 
Ha ha! I've still got a couple of Aces up my sleeve that none of you know about. Who knows.... I might play them, _real _soon.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 10, 2009)

My level 6 brute, TheHenchman, just flattened level 12 TenderTendon, and didn't suffer a single hit!

Edit: He also just destroyed Jadeel; again, without taking a single blow!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 10, 2009)

Trashman said:


> My level 6 brute, TheHenchman, just flattened level 12 TenderTendon, and didn't suffer a single hit!
> 
> Edit: He also just destroyed Jadeel; again, without taking a single blow!


He also took out titan33 level 9,your brute must be the dark horse amongst us :devil:



[edit]Never mind,I sent another brute to avenge titan33's defeat :naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2009)

I know these links don't last for very long but one of my other brutes had a surprising battle that I'm going to title, "Against all Odds." Pretty funny!

http://lil-brute-222.mybrute.com/fight/471390952


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 10, 2009)

That was a great fight Patriot-having a net to neutralize a bear is a big help.

Two of my lower level brutes fought TheHenchMan a couple of nights ago and didn't even manage to land a single blow. :mecry:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is GonadSmasher's little sister GonadGrinder taking on a brute with 2 dogs http://gonadgrinder.mybrute.com/fight/473857645


----------



## Trashman (Jul 10, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Here is GonadSmasher's little sister GonadGrinder taking on a brute with 2 dogs http://gonadgrinder.mybrute.com/fight/473857645



That hammer power is wicked. I always battle a guy on another board called "Roosyodaddy" (same guy as bomber1200), and he's got that power. He always used to kill me, until I got a wolf for TheHenchman. He still able to be Mariscus, sometimes, though.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Here is GonadSmasher's little sister GonadGrinder taking on a brute with 2 dogs http://gonadgrinder.mybrute.com/fight/473857645





Sweet fight AF! I see you've got that pile driver skill going, but I also liked the spear work. Remind me to stay away from her.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 10, 2009)

How many brutes do you all have? I've got 7: Mariscus, TheGentleBeating, TheZenFist, VampDaddy, BrutalBeeyoch (Brutal Neron is the master), KickinRoosAss2 (the guy from another forum that I fight is named "Roo," although this character still can't beat him.), and TheHenchman.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 11, 2009)

I just cleaned up on the smasher and the grinder  Horse Teeth too.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 11, 2009)

Trashman said:


> How many brutes do you all have?



I have create 40-50 brutes under masters level 60 or better in hopes of finding one exceptional fighter.I have deleted half(the lame ones) and have around 15-20 in my stable. 

One of my brutes just defeated a brute who has the power of hypnosis.He made my dog think he was on his side and than had him attack me!

http://smelling-of-troy.mybrute.com/fight/475413354


----------



## Trashman (Jul 11, 2009)

I made the mistake of picking a fight with Lil' Brute 222, after she had already kicked my butt (I didn't view the fight, which I should have). She totally mertelized me. (I know, that's not a word (I checked), but it's something we used to say, as kids!)


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 11, 2009)

anybody has found a way to add a password if you skipped the initial 'add a password to protect your brute' step?
all my 3 brutes have no password and i feel somewhat vulnerable


----------



## Patriot (Jul 11, 2009)

Trashman said:


> I made the mistake of picking a fight with Lil' Brute 222, after she had already kicked my butt (I didn't view the fight, which I should have). She totally mertelized me. (I know, that's not a word (I checked), but it's something we used to say, as kids!)





LOL....that's funny Trashman. I was wondering who "TheHenchman" was because he kept picking fights with her. Turns out he's one of yours. She does well against players with animals doesn't she. 


http://lil-brute-222.mybrute.com/fight/474592030

http://lil-brute-222.mybrute.com/fight/475115992


----------



## gollum (Jul 11, 2009)

I have lots of brutes in training so I started another clan 

Click here to Join Rantadars clan

*Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*



we may be able to have fights between our candlepower clan and Rantadars clan 
http://rantadar.mybrute.com


----------



## gollum (Jul 11, 2009)

Ny0ng1 said:


> anybody has found a way to add a password if you skipped the initial 'add a password to protect your brute' step?
> all my 3 brutes have no password and i feel somewhat vulnerable



you should have a box just below you brute name with :

create password here.


if its not there try a new brute to see if there is one


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 12, 2009)

there isn't any options to add password . I read somewhere that if you skipped the initial step to add password, then it is too late to do anything. Quite frustrating and helpless since I refuse to recreate my brute from scratch. Heck there is even no option to delete this brute


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I know these links don't last for very long but one of my other brutes had a surprising battle that I'm going to title, "Against all Odds." Pretty funny!
> 
> http://lil-brute-222.mybrute.com/fight/471390952



lol thats cheating 
net >>>>>>>>> bear

gj


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ny0ng1 (lvl11) vs Horse Teeth (lvl12)

http://ny0ng1.mybrute.com/fight/479367510

close call but mybrute persist


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ny0ng1 said:


> there isn't any options to add password . I read somewhere that if you skipped the initial step to add password, then it is too late to do anything. Quite frustrating and helpless since I refuse to recreate my brute from scratch. Heck there is even no option to delete this brute


I read somewhere if you can find the cookie on your computer you can still add a password,search under history may bring it back 




[edit]This may help


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 12, 2009)

thans TITAN for the help!

looks like my situation is beyond help. i recently formatted my computer lol :sigh:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ny0ng1 said:


> thans TITAN for the help!
> 
> i recently formatted my computer lol :sigh:


  yes in that case it's gone forever


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 14, 2009)

just found a new special skill called 'Immortal' on other brute. 
Heres the description : 'Your health has improved incredibly! You are making it really tough for your enemy to knock you out.'

this guy has this and 'Vitality' together

At level11, his health is 312....... 
tried to fight him, i think i managed to damage him down to about 100health before i lose :mecry:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you have the name of that brute NyOng1-I'd like to take a shot at him.:devil:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 16, 2009)

I created a new brute yesterday and he already has TWO dogs!!!

If he develops quickly I may have to get rid of that loser GonadSmasher.

I've named the dogs Puddles and CrotchSniffer.Create a new brute and take a shot at them http://takeoff-u-hoser.mybrute.com


----------



## gollum (Jul 16, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I created a new brute yesterday and he already has TWO dogs!!!
> 
> If he develops quickly I may have to get rid of that loser GonadSmasher.
> 
> I've named the dogs Puddles and CrotchSniffer.Create a new brute and take a shot at them http://takeoff-u-hoser.mybrute.com


 
 puddles and crotchsniffer lol

I started a new brute the other day and got a dog instantly...
then a second at lvl 3 

hes not winning many fights though ... 
google search my brute cheats if you want to get a black brute or morphing armour...
there are quite a few other tricks posted around but most of them are spammers looking for pupils 

one tip I think is true is that if you pupil under a brute with a bear or wolf 
you do stand a better chance of getting one for yourself at some stage 30% chance they say

my brute http://white-muffin.mybrute.com has the bear

and http://hayabusagirl.mybrute.com has a wolf 

I prefer the wolf hayabusagirl has lost less fights than white-muffin


anyone else have any other good tips?


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 16, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Do you have the name of that brute NyOng1-I'd like to take a shot at him.:devil:



 i forgot to note down its name


----------



## gollum (Jul 17, 2009)

Ny0ng1 said:


> i forgot to note down its name



you can lookout for any brute with a very high health point score 
that is usually a sign of immortality
there was one on lvl10


----------



## Patriot (Jul 17, 2009)

Since "TheHenchman" has been cleaning up on some high level brutes, I thought I'd give him a shot.

http://patriot222.mybrute.com/fight/506680849

:nana:


----------



## Trashman (Jul 17, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Since "TheHenchman" has been cleaning up on some high level brutes, I thought I'd give him a shot.
> 
> http://patriot222.mybrute.com/fight/506680849
> 
> :nana:



Nets suck. Get rid of that thing, it's very unsporting.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 17, 2009)

gollum said:


> you can lookout for any brute with a very high health point score
> that is usually a sign of immortality
> there was one on lvl10


This guy? 383 health points (Vitality + Immortality).


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 17, 2009)

gswitter said:


> This guy? 383 health points (Vitality + Immortality).



a same lvl10 guy brute with 89life defeated that 383 brute oo: : 
http://sa006.mybrute.com/fight/506130632


----------



## gollum (Jul 17, 2009)

gswitter said:


> This guy? 383 health points (Vitality + Immortality).


 
:tinfoil: amazing ... Yes that was the brute I meant... :laughing:

I suppose they all have to lose sometime :mecry:


----------



## Trashman (Jul 18, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Since "TheHenchman" has been cleaning up on some high level brutes, I thought I'd give him a shot.
> 
> http://patriot222.mybrute.com/fight/506680849
> 
> :nana:



Ok. Just got my revenge, and Patriot222 failed to take a single hit point away from my wittle ol' level 8 brute.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 18, 2009)

In this fight a brute name BruZaHalMan uses something called "Deluge".

Does anyone know anything about this power because it does not appear on his chart.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 18, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> In this fight a brute name BruZaHalMan uses something called "Deluge".
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this power because it does not appear on his chart.



thats a very nice skill! and cool animation as well
its actually shown on the bottom right of the skill icon box
heres the description:

"Walking around carrying 100 kilos of weapons is very tiring but you have found a very clever strategy for travelling light"

The icon looks like a raining swords

:thumbsup:

http://bruzaholman.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 18, 2009)

Ny0ng1 said:


> thats a very nice skill! and cool animation as well
> its actually shown on the bottom right of the skill icon box
> heres the description:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link NyOng1! Are the skills in that chart arranged in order of importance?I noticed that the powers just before it will neutralize pets such as bears and wolves.

I have a lower level brute that has the power of hypnosis-pets will turn against their owners-but he won't use it!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 18, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I have a lower level brute that has the power of hypnosis-pets will turn against their owners-but he won't use it!!!


 
Half the time, my Brutes don't even pull out their weapons.

So frustrating!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 18, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Half the time, my Brutes don't even pull out their weapons.
> 
> So frustrating!



You too-don't you feel like swearing and putting your fist through the screen!


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 18, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Thanks for the link NyOng1! Are the skills in that chart arranged in order of importance?I noticed that the powers just before it will neutralize pets such as bears and wolves.
> 
> I have a lower level brute that has the power of hypnosis-pets will turn against their owners-but he won't use it!!!



i think its arranged rather randomly. there are some really great skills like that deluge, immortality, thief, sabotage, impact, pet-disabling skills, etc.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes Biff, some are just skills or (specialties) and others are called "supers."

Deluge spends a weapon for each bolt.

Here's a full list of everything. 
http://www.gamertoolz.com/mybrute/bonusguide/


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 18, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> You too-don't you feel like swearing and putting your fist through the screen!


 
Half the time I end up shouting at my Brutes, "Pull out a weapon! Use your weapons!! What are you doing?!?!" :sick2:


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 18, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Here's a full list of everything.
> http://www.gamertoolz.com/mybrute/bonusguide/


 
Sweet link!

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## gollum (Jul 18, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Sweet link!
> 
> Thanks for posting it.



yes thanks ...
my brute appears to be down atm ?
is that so ???


----------



## gswitter (Jul 18, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Half the time I end up shouting at my Brutes, "Pull out a weapon! Use your weapons!! What are you doing?!?!" :sick2:


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## gollum (Jul 19, 2009)

hey guys I installed firefox 3.5 and since then my brute says 
brutal error occurred everytime

is anyone else getting this error or are my brute going as normal?


----------



## gswitter (Jul 19, 2009)

It seems like it's been down more frequently. It's always gone down for a few hours in the late afternoon/early evening (California time), but lately for me it seems to be down more often than it's up. I haven't been able to get on for a few days, regardless of what browser I try.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jul 19, 2009)

It was ok yesterday I'm using chrome,down today tho :thinking:


----------



## gollum (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks guys 
I was worried about my installing FF3.5
I've got my brute withdrawal for the last 2 days

can't even check any stats etc ...

I think my brute goes down every day for a few hours for maintenance
seems to be 6am in Australia
but its been off line now for 2 days for me :mecry:


----------



## gollum (Jul 20, 2009)

woohoo back online 

using the my brute manager aswell, 
makes it quicker and easier to navigate through the arena etc...

definately worth downloading and pretty easy to use 

Cheers to you Patriot for the link


----------



## gswitter (Jul 20, 2009)

Finally. I've been stuck at 2-3 points from leveling up for the three days of downtime.

I'd have rather gotten a new talent as a bonus, but some extra health and a new sword will do.

Anybody have (or faced someone who has) the coffee cup or the tuba yet?

*Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## gollum (Jul 20, 2009)

the coffee cup and the tuba are multi attack weapons 
if the brute is high in strength then they are very damaging
the tuba is a long range and cup close range ,so depending on what your brute has in their hand will affect their counterstrike
tuba is a good weapon to have ....but none of my brutes have one yet

I have a piou pious, wierd little pink throwing thing
and another brute has a big fryingpan lol a good weapon (especially in HER hands )

another good weapon is the leek ...it is very fast multi attack with the damage increasing every time the brute levels up


----------



## Patriot (Jul 20, 2009)

You're welcome Gollum. 


One of my guys has a Trombone, I think you guys are calling it a Tuba. It looks huge when be weilded...lol. It seems to be reasonable effective, like the mammoth bone but with longer range. 



I just took on the Gonad twins:

http://sweetpee-222.mybrute.com/fight/514867143
http://sweetpee-222.mybrute.com/fight/514869945


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 21, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I just took on the Gonad twins....



Take it easy on the Twins....their going through a hard time....their Mothers a drunk and their Father was caught in a men's room stall with Republican Larry Craig.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a new Level 3 brute-$100 Whore-who has the axe(the most powerful weapon?) and herculean strength.With one blow(no pun intended)she took out an opponent and the hit registered 155!!!Enough to take out a bear and two dogs at the same time(if that was possible). 

http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/515627205

And a 133 hit in this fight...

http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/519675348
 
I see a real future for this girl if she gets lucky and acquires a good pet and some special powers.

And 131 http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/526744637

And down to a measly 95 points http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/526778614


----------



## gollum (Jul 21, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I have a new Level 3 brute-$100 Whore-who has the axe(the most powerful weapon?) and herculean strength.With one blow(no pun intended)she took out an opponent and the hit registered 155!!!Enough to take out a bear and two dogs at the same time(if that was possible).
> 
> http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/515627205
> 
> I see a real future for this girl if she gets lucky and acquires a good pet and some special powers.




 love that name 
and her history is interesting 
a bit like the cabbage patch dolls coming with history 

so your $100 whore actually has a bright future :devil::devil::devil:

just a shame about her parents


----------



## Patriot (Jul 21, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Take it easy on the Twins....their going through a hard time....their Mothers a drunk and their Father was caught in a men's room stall with Republican Larry Craig.









You're new chick as me a bit worried man. That 155 hit was really something. The weapon that she uses is a stone hammer btw, but I see that the Gamer Toolz link is calling it an "axe." I guess we'll just roll with that one....lol.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 25, 2009)

*Horse Teeth* just got credit for a victory when he didn't actually win the fight.

*Join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 25, 2009)

I just watched that fight-I've never seen that happen before.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jul 25, 2009)

Andreas, you might want to create a password for your $100 Whore...unless she's meant to be the village bicycle...


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up Stillphoto.Looks like someone has been playing with her and failed to notice the price tag.






I just realized something-if she's a whore does that make me a pimp?

Time to update my resume I guess.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I just watched that fight-I've never seen that happen before.




Man...that just plain weird!!! Oh well, take the 2 points and smile right!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 26, 2009)

$100 Whore does it again!.....169 points with one hit!!!

And now she has a dog!!!

Step up to the plate.Level 4 only please.:nana:

Edit:$100 Whore's new student $10 Whore beat her in her first fight!!!!!!
 
I have never seen a new student beat their master in their first fight.

Be afraid....be very afraid!

Double Edit: $100 Whore scored a 198 point hit against a new pupil!!!! Has anyone heard of such a thing???


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Your wish has been granted





ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> $100 Whore does it again!.....169 points with one hit!!!
> 
> And now she has a dog!!!
> 
> Step up to the plate.Level 4 only please.:nana:


----------



## gollum (Jul 26, 2009)

$100 whore is very dangerous
but later she will lvl up and get some lame weapon like the small knife or staff 
then you'll get annoyed when she doesn't use the hammer and lose a fight because of it ...
I wish we could throw them away sometimes

I got lucky with one of my brutes getting the hammer move 
its cool...the brute jumps over the enemy and lifts them up and slams them down usually winning the fight


Your Brute has crushed Lord Sanada.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Want to see 250-ish damage using just shurikens?

i would be :hairpull: if i were the other brute owner :laughing:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 27, 2009)

Ny0ng1 said:


> Want to see 250-ish damage using just shurikens?
> 
> i would be :hairpull: if i were the other brute owner :laughing:



I watched it twice and I counted about 160 or less-not as impressive as the _SINGLE_ hit of 198 I gave a new pupil.......:devil:.

BTW Ny0ng1-I owe you one......and it's coming......tomorrow night......maybe more than one!!!!!

Whats that....your not afraid.....you will be....you will be.

Just ask Monocrom...paybacks a b***h.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 27, 2009)

i just count the damage 'penum' did by other weapons to 'sa006' but not to the dog, before he started using the shurikens:

7 + 62 + 6 + 7 + 10 + 10 + 10 + 9 + 7 + 10 = 138

Total HP = 383
Thus balance HP finished by shurikens = 383-138 = 245!!

hmm... maybe i missed somewhere? :thinking:

oh, lemme try if i can down ur whore again today


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 27, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> BTW Ny0ng1-I owe you one......and it's coming......tomorrow night......maybe more than one!!!!!
> 
> Whats that....your not afraid.....you will be....you will be.



Sneak attack!! Ooopss......


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 28, 2009)

NyOng1-I attempted to fight your brute but wasn't allowed to-there is a rule against fighting the same brute twice in one day.

gollum-I just fought your brute hayabusagirl with one of my apprentices.Your wolf seemed confused.Maybe he was blinded by the light.

I guess he belongs to me now!BTW-what brand of dog food does he like.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 28, 2009)

ahh thats new for me as well....
wont touch her for today then... maybe with other brute.... 

nice hypnosis there btw


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 28, 2009)

hmm does anybody know what activity is affected by 'Speed' and 'Agility'?

I know higher agility increases your chance to dodge. How about counter-attack, number of hits per second, parry/block, multiple hit?


----------



## gollum (Jul 28, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> gollum-I just fought your brute hayabusagirl with one of my apprentices.Your wolf seemed confused.Maybe he was blinded by the light.
> 
> I guess he belongs to me now!BTW-what brand of dog food does he like.



ahem ... well hayabusa girls wolf prefers to eat brutes but he'll get by on meaty bites LOL 

BUT wait ... you forgot to mention your black menace's previous fight white muffin has flattened your Brute.

still not bad for an apprentice ... I might come after him with one of my underlings ..... watch out heh heh


----------



## gollum (Jul 28, 2009)

there ya go quick and easy 

  

Your Brute has crushed Blackmenance.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 28, 2009)

gollum said:


> BUT wait ... you forgot to mention your black menace's previous fight white muffin has flattened your Brute.
> 
> still not bad for an apprentice ...



BM doesn't use his hypnosis effect in every fight-only one out of every 3-5 fights.But when he does it brings a big



to my face.

I'll take another shot at white muffin tonight.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 29, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> BTW Ny0ng1-I owe you one......and it's coming......tomorrow night......maybe more than one!!!!!
> 
> Whats that....your not afraid.....you will be....you will be.



NyOng1-I owed you one so here it is-174 hit points!!!!

Like gollum mentioned earlier after she levels up she will stop knocking brutes out with one hit.Until than I'm going to enjoy the massacres. 

white muffin's pets seemed reluctant to switch sides but Blackmenance eventually persuaded them.


----------



## Ny0ng1 (Jul 29, 2009)

ouch!.......... thats one rough whore 

i saw your andreasferrari also bully my brute :mecry:



Ny0ng1 said:


> hmm does anybody know what activity is affected by 'Speed' and 'Agility'?
> 
> I know higher agility increases your chance to dodge. How about counter-attack, number of hits per second, parry/block, multiple hit?



anyone?


----------



## Gretzky09 (Jul 29, 2009)

Superorb said:


> It's called MyBrute. You create a character and throw them in the arena with another fighter and watch them fight. You only get to fight a few times a day, but it's still pretty fun.
> 
> http://superorb.mybrute.com
> 
> ...



Thanks, you cured my boredom


----------



## gollum (Jul 29, 2009)

quote
white muffin's pets seemed reluctant to switch sides but Blackmenance eventually persuaded them.

she put up a pretty good fight there lol kept her bear in check quite well 

I got 2 brutes with hammer feature in one day from lvl up 
I noticed there will be a flavour of the day when powers are handed out 

nothing bugs me more than lvl up and only getting 
strength improved 
or agility
or speed
I want the supers or something more than 1 point
espec.when it takes 10 days to get from lvl 11 to 12:hairpull:


----------



## Trashman (Jul 29, 2009)

gollum said:


> nothing bugs me more than lvl up and only getting
> strength improved
> or agility
> or speed
> ...



That bugs you? I cannot tell you how many times my brutes have leveled up and not gotten anything. No strength, powers, weapons--nothing. In fact, it isn't even acknowledged that they've gone up a level, even though they have.


----------



## gollum (Jul 30, 2009)

didn't know that could happen

I'll try to be more thankful in future :twothumbs


----------



## Sinjz (Jul 30, 2009)

Dang you people. I come back to see what's new with CPF and get sucked into this freak'in game!!! I've only been at it for a couple of days, but it seems you are more likely to get a pet if you are the pupil of someone with a pet. At least that's what my online searches say. And my test seems to verify it.

My main guy is http://kl0.mybrute.com. He started level 1 with a dog; He's now level 3. Then I made http://violetindigo.mybrute.com as his pupil, and she started with a dog too. After that I immediately made http://purpleroyal.mybrute.com as "KL0's" pupil, and she started with a dog too! In fact she has two dogs at level 2.  I will tell you that starting with a dog means having less Life to start with and people with weapons seem to be the most dangerous when all you have are fist.

Come be my pupil ans see if you gt a pet!
http://kl0.mybrute.com


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jul 30, 2009)

At last I got the 100-whore

http://cpfer9.mybrute.com/fight/?d=100-whore;k=85f22549f6e1


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 31, 2009)

Right back at you TOOCOOL!!!

That's a pretty intimidating brute you have there.I don't think I will be sending any of my other brutes against her.


----------



## Trashman (Jul 31, 2009)

gollum said:


> didn't know that could happen
> 
> I'll try to be more thankful in future :twothumbs



It just happened again, tonight!!! One of my brutes went up a level, but it was never acknowledged, other then the fact that the level changed from 7 to 8. Normally, it says your brute went up to level X and strength has improved or something like that...yada yada...but it didn't say any such thing and I got zilch. It was like the level up never happened. I can't believe it's never happened to you, because it's happened to me like 10 times, at least.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jul 31, 2009)

Trashman said:


> It just happened again, tonight!!! One of my brutes went up a level, but it was never acknowledged, other then the fact that the level changed from 7 to 8. Normally, it says your brute went up to level X and strength has improved or something like that...yada yada...but it didn't say any such thing and I got zilch. It was like the level up never happened. I can't believe it's never happened to you, because it's happened to me like 10 times, at least.




You are to slow getting back to your cell to see your bonus, seems to be when you go up a level your brute gets thrown into the front line and you have so many fights,that the bonus record gets lost under all the fight records. So as soon as you go up a level go back to the cell quick to see your prize


----------



## gollum (Jul 31, 2009)

yes this could be the problem 
you don't see the box with the lvl up announcment because a new lvl brute always gets 2-6 fights instantly for some reason 


however if you do 2 clicks on the start fight button it will skip the animation and go straight back to you cell

try 2 clicks or 3 spaced apart a second each.


hey Sinjz 
heres a free pupil for you with morphing armour :devil:
http://klo-gollum.mybrute.com

just save the name and goto mybrute homepage and type it in 
you can put your own password and earn your self pupil pionts this way


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 1, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> At last I got the 100-whore.


 
You guys are getting a bit too obsessed with Ferrari's whore. :nana:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 1, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> You guys are getting a bit too obsessed with Ferrari's whore. :nana:



Yeah!!! She just paid Monocrom's sweet little Jadeel a visit and got her *** kicked.:mecry:

But the streets are mean and when you mess with $100 Whore you have to answer to her ugly little sister the $33 Whore.

Don't feel bad Monocrom.....$33 Whore actually defeated her master $100 Whore the day she was created with the help of her pet wolf "The Urinator".

Which is pretty impressive considering the brute before her was defeated by $100 Whore with a single blow that registered _207 hit points!!!


_


----------



## gollum (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm so proud of http://white-muffin.mybrute.com

shes now a sticking plaster ripper

with a ranking of 13800
she got to the 12hr tournament

anyone else get that far yet :nana:

Ferrari: this is NOT an invitation for black menace to hand out some whoopass :kiss:

I was also happy to see a lvl8 of mine http://3xperil.mybrute.com

got to 8hr stage in the tournament ... not so big a deal but 

he beat 2 lvl 14 brutes and a 13 to be unlucky against a lvl 22 brute with a bear,which he killed 

hes got 15 strength and bumps so that makes for a good combo

now I'm using http://www.gamertoolz.com/mybrute/mybrutemanager/

there is so much more interesting stuff to know and it makes it much easier to manage brutes


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 7, 2009)

I FINALLY GOT A BEAR!!!!Now the fun begins!!! 

And some big nasty weapons as well!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 7, 2009)

Dang! That's a nice bear!

http://sweetpee-222.mybrute.com/fight/603088896


----------



## gswitter (Aug 7, 2009)

*Click here to join Clan Candlepower!!!*


----------



## gollum (Aug 7, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I FINALLY GOT A BEAR!!!!Now the fun begins!!!
> 
> And some big nasty weapons as well!:devil::devil::devil:



not bad 

and extra thick skin next lvl and a dog on lvl 6


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 7, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Dang! That's a nice bear!



And I thought Black Menance was the only brute around here with hypnosis.









gollum said:


> not bad
> 
> and extra thick skin next lvl and a dog on lvl 6



Is that how your brute developed?I always wondered at what level Bears were awarded.Mine came at level 2.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry Andreas, :nana:

At least you made a great fight of it this time... 

http://corsair-333.mybrute.com/fight/605648996


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow-Patriot,your level 6 brute and your level 11 brute both beat my level 3 brute! I don't think anyone saw that coming!!!!









JK-LOL

Anyways........she is still undefeated fighting brutes at her level!:nana::nana::nana:

Go and pick on someone your own size(level)you big bully!


----------



## gollum (Aug 8, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Is that how your brute developed?I always wondered at what level Bears were awarded.Mine came at level 2.




it always random ...
there is a predictor available on my brute forums

handy tool to have


----------



## Patriot (Aug 8, 2009)

> ANDREAS FERRARI said:
> 
> 
> > Wow-Patriot,your level 6 brute and your level 11 brute both beat my level 3 brute! I don't think anyone saw that coming!!!!
> ...


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 8, 2009)

Patriot said:


> > Hey *Andreas*, I just noticed that Sweetpee 222 suddenly picked up a bunch of nads....erm, I mean pupils oo:
> 
> 
> On a whim I created a brute under Sweetpee and guess what-the new brute defeated Sweetpee!So I created more and another one defeated her!Unfortunately neither did very well in their next fights.
> ...


----------



## gollum (Aug 9, 2009)

yes it does take a bit of the fun away from it 

but it does help if you want to create a brute with a good future 
or create a brute thats going to be different from other brutes

some people just want a brute with a particular super etc...


also you can have a quick peek at lvl 50 etc and then don't go back to the predictor if you like

I have a brute with nothing spectacular but she still seems to win all her fights, so theres still the X-factor


----------



## Patriot (Aug 10, 2009)

oops sorry.... never mind.


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 10, 2009)

It would appear that My brute Nom Nom Your Mom has made the tournament rank of Richter Thumper! Which means he got to 13H / top 256....Not too shabby, especially considering he only has 68 health points haha.

Unfortunately, I didn't get back to the game in time to see the saved battles from the tourney....Oh well I'll take the ratings for granted lol.

Anyone wanna be my pupil? I could use a few.. http://nom-nom-your-mom.mybrute.com


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 10, 2009)

Stillphoto-congratulations on your success!

I developed a couple of brutes under your brute-hope it helps your ranking later on.

I crossed paths with an _Immortal _tonight-the first one ever for me.

All my high level brutes were done for the day so I sent Gonadgrinder after him.

That pretty little redhead put up one hell of a fight but could not overcome 383 health points!!!

So Sa006 is an Immortal?Tomorrow night the Gonad Clan will put that name to the test!


----------



## gollum (Aug 10, 2009)

here you go Nom Nom 

http://gollums-ring-66.mybrute.com

congrats on the ranking

gollums ring gets hammer at lvl 17
immortal and implacable by lvl 64

not a bad brute overall


----------



## Patriot (Aug 11, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I crossed paths with an _Immortal _tonight-the first one ever for me.
> 
> All my high level brutes were done for the day so I sent Gonadgrinder after him.
> 
> That pretty little redhead put up one hell of a fight but could not overcome 383 health points!!!




Great fight man! She dodged some serious attempts toward the end. One of the best fights I've seen in a while.


----------



## gollum (Aug 11, 2009)

good fight 

I noticed she has lost all her fights on the screen 

Don't you use the my brute fight organiser?


maybe you just don't really love your gonad grinder :shakehead


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 12, 2009)

My lvl 7 brute $33 Whore defeats lvl 10 Immortal Sa006 after he defeated her big sister $100 Whore.

One of my brutes CPFerNINE will receive Immortality at lvl 5! 

I may be wrong but this seems to be the rarest Specialty.Unfortunately a low level brute with this has little strength/speed/agility and is easy pickings for a brute with a bear or panther.

Does anyone know which weapons/specialties are the rarest?


----------



## gollum (Aug 12, 2009)

immortal,implaceable,untouchable,hypnosis and deluge 
these are all very rare supers and don't usually come around often
I don't think there are any brutes with more than 2 or 3 of these together
even at lvl 9999

the most rare weapons are the halberd ... the biggest sword on a staff weapon and the hammer they are the most desirable weapons especially if they couple with iron arm super and/or herculean strenght 

this multiplies the hit value of the weapon

once cpfer nine gets a good weapon it will have an easy time winning fights


----------



## Trashman (Aug 14, 2009)

My "TheHenchman" brute is coming along well, although Gonadsmasher managed to best him. He is a level up, though. TheHenchman did manage to beat many of the other Clan Candlepower brutes, though, including White Muffin, which was made possible with his Hypnosis power.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 14, 2009)

The best/rarest specialties-Immortality/Implacable/Untouchable.

The best/rarest weapons-Axe/Halberd.

The best/rarest pet-Bear.

The current No.1 brute in the world Kackkopp doesn't have any of these at Level 146!!!

Most of the top ten fighters only have 1 or 2 of these.That's how rare they are!

Go to La Brute Tools and punch in the name GonadSmasher and jump to Level 106._HE HAS 5 OUT OF 6!!!!!!! _
_
At 40 levels sooner he has more power and skill than the best Brute in the world._











I was going to delete him with some other brutes but I thought I'd better check to see if he would ever amount to anything.

Does anyone know how long it will take to reach that level?Months?Years?

I don't care-I'm a patient man.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Go to La Brute Tools


 
Nice link. But I can't get it to switch over to English.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 14, 2009)

Monocrom-if you figure out how to switch to English let me know.

If you haven't been there yet just punch in the name of your brute and pick a level and you will see what the future holds.100% correct!!!!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 14, 2009)

$100 Whore defeats immortal Sa006 and delivers a total of 520 POINTS from her axe!!!!! 

Between the thunderstorm that has been raging for the last 3 hours,the mental patient that escaped from the Selkirk Mental Institute,and $100 Whore running loose,I don't think I will sleep tonight!!!!!












And this is what happens when you don't have 383 health points.

And again!!!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2009)

If she's running loose, I don't think a lot of guys will be sleeping tonight. :naughty:


----------



## gollum (Aug 14, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Nice link. But I can't get it to switch over to English.




err theres 3 flags right there ...
click on the english one for ... english 

should work unless your firewall doesn't allow etc...


however if you can be bothered use this bookmarklet predictor .....

http://mybrute.forumotion.com/tips-...ools-bookmarklet-updated-for-url-fix-t850.htm


its really handy and it appears in your brutes cellule 
no more typing brute names and going to a different page ...
if you want to find an awesome brute this is the easiest way ...

create a new brute 
click on bookmarklet 
reveal its future from lvl 0-9999
if you like it then keep it 
otherwise keep creating new brutes until you get the one you want

then you can get a rare brute with a great future etc...
they are rare though so it will take time unless you get lucky 



.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 14, 2009)

Yup, tried clicking on the flags, didn't work.

But thanks for the additional link.


----------



## Trashman (Aug 14, 2009)

I thought I'd read that you can only have 2 dogs and either a bear or wolf, but I see that at level 75, TheHenchman will have 3 dogs to go along with his wolf. I guess, either, I just didn't remember what I'd read, or what I'd read just wasn't correct.

While the predictor may tell you the goodies you'll have, it doesn't seem to show anything regarding your strength, speed, or agility, all of which have proven to be quite important. You can have all the tools in the world, but if other brutes can dodge your strikes or charge you so fast that you never get a chance to use them, they're not very useful. My loss to Gonadsmasher was clearly a result of 'Smasher's much greater agility. I kept missing him and he was able to run up on me and strike multiple times. On more hit, though, even by a bunch, and I would have won.


----------



## Sinjz (Aug 14, 2009)

gollum said:


> hey Sinjz
> heres a free pupil for you with morphing armour :devil:
> http://klo-gollum.mybrute.com
> 
> ...



Holy crap. How did you do that clothes changing thing? It get annoying after awhile, but it still sorta cool.  Does it affect the guys abilities or anything?


----------



## Sinjz (Aug 14, 2009)

gollum said:


> yes it does take a bit of the fun away from it
> 
> but it does help if you want to create a brute with a good future
> or create a brute thats going to be different from other brutes
> ...



What skills or supers are the best to try and get for a 'good future'?


----------



## gollum (Aug 14, 2009)

Trashman said:


> I thought I'd read that you can only have 2 dogs and either a bear or wolf, but I see that at level 75, TheHenchman will have 3 dogs to go along with his wolf. I guess, either, I just didn't remember what I'd read, or what I'd read just wasn't correct.
> 
> While the predictor may tell you the goodies you'll have, it doesn't seem to show anything regarding your strength, speed, or agility, all of which have proven to be quite important. You can have all the tools in the world, but if other brutes can dodge your strikes or charge you so fast that you never get a chance to use them, they're not very useful. My loss to Gonadsmasher was clearly a result of 'Smasher's much greater agility. I kept missing him and he was able to run up on me and strike multiple times. On more hit, though, even by a bunch, and I would have won.





actually the brute predictor has the button

"test this brute in everyway" 

when you go to the simulated battle it lists your agility strength and speed when you pass your mouse over your title

and yes you can have up to 3 dogs and a bear or a wolf

I mentioned before that there is still quite a bit of luck involved aswell 
some brutes will win almost always despite being out ranked in stats etc


----------



## gollum (Aug 14, 2009)

Sinjz said:


> Holy crap. How did you do that clothes changing thing? It get annoying after awhile, but it still sorta cool.  Does it affect the guys abilities or anything?




thats a hack called morphing armour 
It might help in a fight but its not confirmed

I like the look of it being different and all...:tinfoil:

a good brute will have all the skillz that YOU like 

obviously people want the rarer skillz 

immortal
untouchable 
implacable
hypnosis

deluge (is good to watch)

weapons

halbard
stone axe
these deliver the most damage when coupled with strong arm and/or herculean strength


go to my brute forums for more info its all there

http://mybrute.forumotion.com/index.htm




...


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 18, 2009)

Just like Patriot's epic fight against a brute with a bear here is my fight!!!

Gollum-can you tell me what Triple-T means and why it is so important?


----------



## Patriot (Aug 18, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Yup, tried clicking on the flags, didn't work.
> 
> But thanks for the additional link.





I struggled with it initially too. Go to you mybrute page and copy/paste the character link directly into the predicter site. Works every time. 






Geesh Andreas! That was amazing considering your limited weaponry. I wouldn't have predicted that in a hundred times. What's really funny is that you still had about 2/3s health left...lol. You blocked nearly every bear strike and dodged the club. The bomb along with the 16 point damage on each enemy was cool as well as the kill by knife throw. Right on man! Looks like Biff is a winner.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 18, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I struggled with it initially too. Go to you mybrute page and copy/paste the character link directly into the predicter site. Works every time.


 
Thanks for the info. :thumbsup:


----------



## gollum (Aug 18, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Just like Patriot's epic fight against a brute with a bear here is my fight!!!
> 
> Gollum-can you tell me what Triple-T means and why it is so important?




nice fight lol

re: triple T

it would have to be the first 3 skills on the board to give a triple threat

the herculean strength, feline agility and lightning bolt 

these all boost your stats when you get them and also magnify your related skills/weapons

e.g herc str plus heavy weapon gives much higher damage

agility plus untouchable = very high ability to dodge 

having these 3 early, will compliment lots of other bonuses later



I've noticed that when you don't get a new super/speciality 
and think dang it I've been hard done by ... hoping for a cool new skill etc ...you often get a good boost in health points and stats
these things definatly go a long way in helping win fights ...
there are a lot of fights won by brutes that seem badly gifted but still win 

thats because the other stuff counts aswell





...


----------



## Patriot (Aug 19, 2009)

gollum said:


> .
> there are a lot of fights won by brutes that seem badly gifted but still win
> 
> thats because the other stuff counts aswell
> ...





Can you please help me to understand an example of this theory by either a description or links to brute? Do you mean other stuff besides supers, or other stuff besides 3Ts? 

Thanks for the help Gollum.


----------



## gollum (Aug 20, 2009)

quite often a brute will beat another that outranks it by a fair margin
including level and supers etc ... but they might have a higher count on the 
strength agilityspeed scale and the health points...
my point is that these other (often overlooked ) attributes explain why a seemingly weakbrute will win a fight 

one example is a level 3 brute beating a level 13 with a bear and heavy weapons etc. because it had slightly higher agility/speed
(bears and heavy weapons are slow to strike but deal massive damage)


on my brute forums there are many ppl wanting brutes with max supers etc 
but there are also ppl looking for brutes that are "agility monsters, e.g very high count of agility and speed.... this is often enough to beat a brute with a ton of different stuff or higher levels


It kinda works like rock/paper/scissors deal I guess,but with more variables


----------



## Coolricks (Aug 22, 2009)

My brute:

http://tundra34.mybrute.com


----------



## TOOCOOL (Aug 22, 2009)

Coolricks said:


> My brute:
> 
> http://tundra34.mybrute.com



Nice Brute





very tasty :devil:


----------



## gollum (Aug 23, 2009)

Coolricks said:


> My brute:
> 
> http://tundra34.mybrute.com





nice brute ...
future doesn't look real bright 
especially when he bashed my dog

think him lucky my brute http://kalimasta-1.mybrute.com 
delt a mercful quick death :devil:

mua ha ha ha ha harrrr :nana:

Kalimasta 1 has totally destroyed Tundra34.

btw welcome:nana:






.....


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 23, 2009)

gollum-first Patriot's Level 11 brute picks on my Level 3 brute now your Level 29 brute beats up a Level 4 brute.:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead

Maybe you and Patriot can get together and go out and kick puppies.







BTW gollum-how did your brute get so many pupils?

If anyone has a brute around Level 7 take a shot at my brute CPFerNine.He is an immortal with 228 health points.Every time I click on his cell he has more and more pupils but no one wants to fight him.

Welcome to the group Coolricks-if anyone picks on your brute again I'll send my brutes $100 Whore and her dirty little sister $33 Whore to kick their ***.:devil:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 23, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> gollum-first Patriot's Level 11 brute picks on my Level 3 brute now your Level 29 brute beats up a Level 4 brute.:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead
> 
> Maybe you and Patriot can get together and go out and kick puppies.




.....lol :laughing: Sorry about those unfair matches. At least I only get 1 point for winning those. I haven't been playing lately but I should start using at least my top 2 or 3 brutes again.


----------



## gollum (Aug 23, 2009)

gollum said:


> nice brute ...
> future doesn't look real bright
> especially when he bashed my dog
> 
> ...




Kalimasta is a bad brute :devil:... and I think he hates ranga's
many moons ago,he got bashed by a high level brute and 
he was a ranga... apologies on his behalf

he might do it again though ... even if its just to meet $100 whore and her dirty little sister $33 whore 








....


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 28, 2009)

BORN-WITH-A-BEAR!!!! drippyinfection-based on a real story!!!!!!

Patriot and gollum-mess with her and I will send the "whores" to kick your ***-count on it!!!!!!LOL This is what you should expect!!!!
 
$33 Whore defeats anther Immortal-this time with 311 life points!!!

The two Immortals she has defeated have a combined life total of over _700 POINTS_!!! She only has 69.But she does have her pet panther _The Urinator_.


----------



## gollum (Sep 2, 2009)

technical maintenance atm... I'll check it later

maybe your whores might like a crack at http://kalimasta-1.mybrute.com

see how they go with a lvl 29
might get lucky with the big blows they deliver




.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 3, 2009)

gollum-$100 Whore hit him hard-but not with fierce brute-or else it would have been over before it started.Maybe tomorrow night-or the night after that.But it is coming-sweet dreams.





Where did you get a level 129 Brute?Did you buy him from someone at MyBrute Forum?

I know that some of the people there use an automated program to create brutes under their brutes to level up faster.

I'm sure you have checked out GonadSmasher's status at level 106.

I have yet to see a brute with those weapons/skills!

If he was there now your brute would be toast!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 3, 2009)

BTW-I sent a level 7 Whore to give your level 15 brute White-Muffin a good whopping.

Patriot-if you happen to be lurking-there is no glory defeating brutes 10 levels below you.
Now defeating someone twice your level-that's worth bragging about.


----------



## gollum (Sep 3, 2009)

Kalimasta 1 is losing no sleep for your whores :tired::naughty:

as I said Kalimasta 1 went to pupil school where they get pupils and you level them up ... after a few days they go up many lvls ... 29 atm not 129

some ppl at my brute forums buy and sell their brutes but I would rather create them and fight them myself

at lvl 29 the fights are very entertaining
lasting longer and more supers and skills being used etc

quite common to see stolen weapons being stolen back and cry of the damned used several times etc

it is also possible to use hypnosis twice at least.

soon Kalimasta 1 will get vitality giving him a decent boost to health

at this point I'm happy to watch him fight and lvl up naturally.


QUOTE 
If he was there now your brute would be toast!












yeah yeah talk is cheap 

we will find out one day until then you'll have to keep tryin to find a crack in his armour with your nasty lil whores :kiss::kiss::laughing::laughing:

:nana::nana::nana::nana::nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like Ferrari's pimp hand isn't too strong.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 7, 2009)

Has MyBrute been down for everybody else, since last night, too?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 7, 2009)

Seems like it has been down for about 36 hours now.

Too bad-$100 Whore could be giving those bullies Monocrom/gollum/and Patriot a good *** whooping right now!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 7, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Seems like it has been down for about 36 hours now.
> 
> Too bad-$100 Whore could be giving those bullies Monocrom/gollum/and Patriot a good *** whooping right now!


 
Actually, I wouldn't mind if your whore.... Oh wait, this is a family friendly forum.

Ah, never mind.


----------



## gollum (Sep 7, 2009)

back online now


----------



## Trashman (Sep 8, 2009)

TheHenchman will have to come looking for the $100 Whore. How is it written, exactly?


----------



## gollum (Sep 8, 2009)

make sure your brutes wash their hands (and weapons) after dealing with the $100 whore and her dirty little sister $33 whore 

I see the henchman has had a few goes at some of my beautiful babes
http://hayabusagirl.mybrute.com
and
http://white-muffin.mybrute.com

and Andreas: I suppose you'll keep cracking away at Kalimasta 1 until he's snoozing, might be interesting to see how many times it takes,
Your Brute has survived to $100 Whore.
Your Brute has survived to Blackmenance.
they are bound to get him eventually:nana:

see you in the Arena


----------



## Patriot (Sep 8, 2009)

I see you're back to your old ways Gollum, whoopin up on people...lol. I haven't played for a while but after watching you guys I'm not sure if I'll even bother.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 8, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Actually, I wouldn't mind if your whore.... Oh wait, this is a family friendly forum.
> 
> Ah, never mind.



I don't think you can afford $100 Whore or even $33 Whore!

Save your money for the new SureFires that the company claims will be out any day now.





If you need female companionship then visit $100 Whore's ugly little sister $1 Dollar Whore.

Tell her I sent you and get 50% off!!!



Trashman said:


> TheHenchman will have to come looking for the $100 Whore. How is it written, exactly?



$100 Whore is nearly unbeatable at her level(wins 90% of the time) because she does this a lot- http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/795428829 

She did this in nearly every fight from level 3 to 7.But now she has other weapons and it doesn't happen as often.

And just when you think you've got her beat this happens-http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/792858860


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 9, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I don't think you can afford $100 Whore or even $33 Whore!
> 
> Save your money for the new SureFires that the company claims will be out any day now.
> 
> ...


 
Can I borrow 2 quarters?


----------



## Trashman (Sep 9, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> $100 Whore is nearly unbeatable at her level(wins 90% of the time) because she does this a lot- http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/795428829
> 
> She did this in nearly every fight from level 3 to 7.But now she has other weapons and it doesn't happen as often.
> 
> And just when you think you've got her beat this happens-http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/792858860



So much for the $100 Whore...http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/801355612

I'll admit, though, I did get lucky by pulling the mace, right off the bat.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 10, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> Can I borrow 2 quarters?

















Trashman said:


> So much for the $100 Whore...http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/801355612
> 
> I'll admit, though, I did get lucky by pulling the mace, right off the bat.



I sent the Whores to fight your brute.$1 Whore has a net and hypnosis but for some reason will not use them against a higher level brute.And $100 Whore refuses to combine axe/fierce brute against higher level opponents.???????

I will try again tomorrow but if it happens again I will stick to opponents at their own level.

At least my original brute GonadSmasher gave him a good thrashing.http://gonadsmasher.mybrute.com/fight/802618645


----------



## gollum (Sep 10, 2009)

mua hah hah hah Your LVL 7 Brute has easily crushed $100 Whore.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 10, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I sent the Whores to fight your brute.$1 Whore has a net and hypnosis but for some reason will not use them against a higher level brute.And $100 Whore refuses to combine axe/fierce brute against higher level opponents.???????
> 
> I will try again tomorrow but if it happens again I will stick to opponents at their own level.
> 
> At least my original brute GonadSmasher had better luck.http://gonadsmasher.mybrute.com/fight/802618645



TheHenchman's pimp hand is strong! I wonder if my brute can use his hypnosis to get his wolf back, after your brute uses it to steal it? 

Yeah, I've tried picking a fight with Gonadsmasher, before, and he beat me last time, too. Maybe, after I get another pet, I'll have a better chance against him.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 10, 2009)

gollum said:


> mua hah hah hah Your LVL 7 Brute has easily crushed $100 Whore.



Unknown Gonad Clan member gives gollum's brute a beating without taking a single hit!!!http://gonadhammer.mybrute.com/cellule

If you "men" keep messing with my whores then I will be forced to send the Gonad Clan to kick your asses!


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 10, 2009)

Gonads I see no Gonads http://tickel-uos.mybrute.com/fight/?d=gonadhammer;k=4072abd1dcb6


----------



## gollum (Sep 10, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Unknown Gonad Clan member gives gollum's brute a beating without taking a single hit!!!http://gonadhammer.mybrute.com/cellule
> 
> If you "men" keep messing with my whores then I will be forced to send the Gonad Clan to kick your asses!




your lvl 10 versus my lvl7 whos the bully now 

don't make me watse Kalimasta 1 's time with bottom dwelling dirty whores :laughing:


I will miss my brute as I'm off camping for the next 3 days 
I hope there is not going to be too much whoop *** on my muffin babes while I'm gone


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2009)

gollum said:


> I hope there is not going to be too much whoop *** on my muffin babes while I'm gone.


 
No worries. We'll take good care of them while you're away. You can trust us. :devil:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 10, 2009)

TOOCOOL-Your next!!!!!!!

Well,not tonight-but it's coming!!!!

BTW-what the heck are all of you doing up so late???


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 10, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> BTW-what the heck are all of you doing up so late???


 
I usually work 2nd shift. I get home at nearly 1am.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 11, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Gonads I see no Gonads http://tickel-uos.mybrute.com/fight/?d=gonadhammer;k=4072abd1dcb6



Then meet the Father of the Clan http://gonadsmasher/810661506:whoopin:

And his daughter http://cpf-gonadx.mybrute.com/fight/810736371:whoopin:

I promised you a good *** whooping!!!!!:whoopin::whoopin::whoopin: Don't make me do it again!!!


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 11, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Then meet the Father of the Clan http://gonadsmasher/810661506:whoopin:
> 
> And his daughter http://cpf-gonadx.mybrute.com/fight/810736371:whoopin:
> 
> I promised you a good *** whooping!!!!!:whoopin::whoopin::whoopin: Don't make me do it again!!!



A level 10 and level 14 to take on my little virgin Tickel-uos a level 8 :shakehead

So I just sent Bandit over for a visit http://bandit.mybrute.com/fight/?d=gonadsmasher;k=d0c113fde405 and he had a little chat with your brutes


----------



## Trashman (Sep 11, 2009)

http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/809208688

...and TheHenchman delivers an emasculating defeat to Gonadsmasher, as he man-handles him into submission.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 11, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> A level 10 and level 14 to take on my little virgin Tickel-uos a level 8 :shakehead
> 
> So I just sent Bandit over for a visit http://bandit.mybrute.com/fight/?d=gonadsmasher;k=d0c113fde405 and he had a little chat with your brutes



I'm not sure what your talkng about-here's the fight and I WIN!!!!

And$100 Whore's ugly little sister $1 Whore gave your brute a beating at the same level.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 11, 2009)

Trashman said:


> http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/809208688
> 
> ...and TheHenchman delivers an emasculating defeat to Gonadsmasher, as he man-handles him into submission.



I'm out of fights for today but I will refer you to TOOCOOL and the *** kicking he received!!!I hope you sleep well tonight because tomorrow night you'll get an :whoopin::whoopin::whoopin:!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 11, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I'm not sure what your talkng about-here's the fight and I WIN!!!!
> 
> And$100 Whore's ugly little sister $1 Whore gave your brute a beating at the same level.



I'm not sure what your talking about http://tickel-uos.mybrute.com/fight/?d=1dollarwhore;k=670c08ac1028

hardly got a flesh wound :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 11, 2009)

TOOCOOL-some people have to learn things the hard way.

I sent $100 Whore(level 10) to pay your brute Bandit(level 14) a visit-a very short visit.












http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/815632690


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 11, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> TOOCOOL-some people have to learn things the hard way.
> 
> I sent $100 Whore(level 10) to pay your brute Bandit(level 14) a visit-a very short visit.
> 
> ...




Yes it sure was short lol ..................but to tell the truth Bandit is not mine I just found him laying around doing nothing so feel free to use him


----------



## Trashman (Sep 11, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I'm out of fights for today but I will refer you to TOOCOOL and the *** kicking he received!!!I hope you sleep well tonight because tomorrow night you'll get an :whoopin::whoopin::whoopin:!!!!!!!!



Are you referring me to the fight where you were one punch away from death? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA TheHenchman will be waiting!!! Bring it on!


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is an interesting fight http://eyew0n7.mybrute.com/fight/?d=thehenchman;k=386fed427ba2

Look I caught a bear by the gonads


----------



## Trashman (Sep 12, 2009)

Extra! Extra! Read all about it:

http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/816912443 - Gonadsmasher gets smashed again! 

http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/816916653 - The Henchman pimp slaps $100 Whore!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 12, 2009)

TOOCOOL-keep your brute away from $100 Whore's ugly little sister $1 Whore or else she will do this again.

Or this will happen http://cpf-gonadx.mybrute.com/fight/820939914


----------



## Trashman (Sep 12, 2009)

I see Gonadsmasher and $100 Whore are masochists! Shortly after their beat downs, they decided to pick another fight with TheHenchman, only to be put back in their places! 

http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/819152112
http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/819167554


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 12, 2009)

Trashman-$100 Whore's dirty little sister $33 Whore just paid your brute a visit!!!

Now go and "annoy" someone else please!!!

I have more important things to do-like picking lint out of my belly button.LOL


----------



## Trashman (Sep 12, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Trashman-$100 Whore's dirty little sister $33 Whore just paid your brute a visit!!!
> 
> Now go and "annoy" someone else please!!!
> 
> I have more important things to do-like picking lint out of my belly button.LOL



Well, I guess I can't win 'em all...yet. At least, now, I've got somebody else to shoot for. The Henchman will be back with a vengeance, tonight. There will be blood! (hopefully, mostly yours)


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 12, 2009)

CPFGonadx's  pet bear looks good in a net


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 13, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> CPFGonadx's  pet bear looks good in a net



And your dog looks good on my side.http://blackmenance.mybrute.com/fight/824458721


----------



## Trashman (Sep 14, 2009)

http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/tf/91641181

I gotta get that power! This guy kicked my behind. Is that Deluge?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 16, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Yes it sure was short lol ..................but to tell the truth Bandit is not mine I just found him laying around doing nothing so feel free to use him



And so I shall http://33-whore.mybrute.com/fight/850431879 !!!!!

And this is what her pet panther the Urinator will do to any one who mess's with her.http://33-whore.mybrute.com/fight/850489549


----------



## Trashman (Sep 16, 2009)

TheHentchman will be sure to beat up on $33 Whore, tonight, as his first fight of the night, because he should be moving to level 14 after that, and I believe fighting a brute more than 2 levels below you only gets you 1 point. In other news, Gonadsmasher and $100 Whore have become TheHenchman's go-to brutes for an easy 2 points.

http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/847779098
http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/847787875

Horse Teeth wasn't much of a fight, either. If fact, he never took a swing. http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/847805939


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Horse Teeth wasn't much of a fight, either. If fact, he never took a swing. http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/847805939




Schooled! 

Henchman didn't even break a sweat...lol.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 16, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> And this is what her pet panther the Urinator will do to any one who mess's with her.http://33-whore.mybrute.com/fight/850489549




http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/855731261

I gotta give $33 Whore props: she really knows how to take a beating.

Edit: Hey, it looks like I still had one more fight, before jumping to level 14, which meant I could give $100 Whore one more beat down worth 2 points. If only she wasn't too slow to swing that big stone hammer, she might have done some damage. Another fight where the opposing brute fails to score a single hit on ********--->>>>>TheHenchman !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *applause and cheers http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/855752325

Edit2: I see that "Blackmenance" and "Bandit" have paid TheHenchman a regretful visit, btw!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 17, 2009)

> I forgot to post the link to that last fight.....not leaving the fight with $100 Whore visible for me to access.


That's because it never happened!Why do you lie so much-oh boy do you love to lie-why can't you stop lying-what's that smell-oh it's Trashman lying again.If you were an Indian your name would be Lies with Flashlights or Lying Horse.Your wife's name would be Married to Liar.Your childrens names would be....OK-I think you get the message.That fight never happened.












What did happen was this fight http://gonadsmasher.mybrute.com/fight/856542427

I've lost count-how many times has my lvl 14 brute defeated your lvl 14 brute?Instead of counting sheep tonight I'll count victories.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 17, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> That's because it never happened!Why do you lie so much-oh boy do you love to lie-why can't you stop lying-what's that smell-oh it's Trashman lying again.If you were an Indian your name would be Lies with Flashlights or Lying Horse.Your wife's name would be Married to Liar.Your childrens names would be....OK-I think you get the message.That fight never happened.



You must have have been typing your post, while I came back to provide the link, which I got through your cellule. Check my post, it's up there, and I last edited my post before you quoted me in your post! And, well, sometimes you might get lucky, like in that last fight you posted, but you were one punch away from going down, where as in my links, I was still fighting with full strength. I guess, I'll just have to beat up on Gonadsmasher, tomorrow. Tsk Tsk.

Interestingly, I just noticed that TheHenchman and Gonadsmasher both have 186 wins, although Gonadsmasher is quite a few days ahead into level 14.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 17, 2009)

You peeked into $100 Whore's dressing room-sir you are no gentleman!I would expect that kind of behavior from gollum or gswitter but not from you!

If Greta was monitoring this thread she would be horrified at your actions!

Gonadsmasher was created a few days before your brute but has more losses(1 point each).I use to call him a loser and was ready to erase him forever until I saw his weapons at level 106.Better than most brutes at lvl 300!!!

BTW-I lost the link to that thing called a predictor or something.Does anyone have an easy link available?


----------



## Trashman (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, I'm pretty sure the link to the predictor is in this thread!


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 17, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> If Greta was monitoring this thread she would be horrified at your actions!


 
LOL.

Your pimpish behavior might not sit too well with our benevolent Serving Wench. :huh:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 17, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> LOL.
> 
> Your pimpish behavior might not sit too well with our benevolent Serving Wench. :huh:



You might be right-but it's all in good fun!!!Besides-checkout the name on this girl which I have yet to to release on this forum!!!



And never will.

That's her price-in pennies.


----------



## Pellidon (Sep 17, 2009)

Zack
Fred
Mortimer

All need some help....


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 17, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> You might be right-but it's all in good fun!!!Besides-checkout the name on this girl which I have yet to to release on this forum!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And never will.


 
She's not very versatile, is she.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 18, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> You might be right-but it's all in good fun!!!Besides-checkout the name on this girl which I have yet to to release on this forum!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh goody I needed an easy kill for my lvl 7 brute


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 18, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Oh goody I needed an easy kill for my lvl 7 brute



Oh goody TOOCOOL has given me an easy kill for my lvl 6 brute! LOL

The look on your brutes face when he went to reach for a weapon and realized he left all of them at home was priceless.





Trashman-after I said your name should be Lying Horse I decided to create a brute with that name.I received a nice present at lvl 3.http://lying-horse.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 18, 2009)

One of my original brutes blood1233(at lvl 14) defeats thehenchman without taking a single hit!!

Ready for a rematch Trashman?????????


----------



## Trashman (Sep 19, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> One of my original brutes blood1233(at lvl 14) defeats thehenchman without taking a single hit!!
> 
> Ready for a rematch Trashman?????????



The so-called "rematch" is over with, and TheHenchman left Blood1233 in dire need of an infusion! http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/872460189

The only problem is that, since you failed to link to the fight, I'm just going to assume it never happened, and that you just linked to blood1233's dressing room, because he likes to parade around in his underwear.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 19, 2009)

I surrender Trashman-your brute is GOD!!!:bow::bow::bow:

I'm never gonna fight him again.

Although....I have a brute that is about to level up and.......


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 19, 2009)

Trick question-in the first 5 seconds of this fight who do you think will win?http://flashmaniac.mybrute.com/fight/874911529
 
And if that fight doesn't impress you this one will http://freewhore.mybrute.com/fight/890294243

Has anyone ever seen this happen before http://33-whore.mybrute.com/fight/888831605 ???????????

Guess who has JUST MADE A NEW ENEMY!!!!!!

Expect a visit from $100 Whore tomorrow night!(same level)


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 20, 2009)

Thehenchman goes down hard


----------



## bstrickler (Sep 22, 2009)

http://sinfulpain1.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Patriot (Sep 22, 2009)

Andreas needs to name one of his brutes Biff!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 22, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Andreas needs to name one of his brutes Biff!



I already have the Gonad Clan-the Whore Clan-and the Ferrari Clan!!!!

If you want to see a brute name Biff here he is http://biff-brute.mybrute.com/cellule He made it to the ninth hour of the tournament-the furthest of any of my brutes!

BTW-bstrickler-creating brutes under your own brute doesn't help your stats.Only brutes created by someone else.I created a brute under your brute.If she levels up than you will be rewarded with extra points.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 22, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Thehenchman goes down hard



It's on, now! Just wait until TheHenchman pulls his mace right off the bat. Revenge WILL be coming (even if he has to level up first, but I don't think so.)

Edit: I guess, you just got lucky.
http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/904950906


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 22, 2009)

Trashman-if your mad at TOOCOOL just wait until you see what $100 Whore's ugly little sister $1 Whore does to your brute!And she just made lvl 10.

http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/fight/904915341


----------



## Trashman (Sep 23, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Trashman-if your mad at TOOCOOL just wait until you see what $100 Whore's ugly little sister $1 Whore does to your brute!And she just made lvl 10.
> 
> http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/fight/904915341



Usually, I wouldn't want to bother beating up on a lower brute, as it really isn't worth 1 point, but I thought, this time, I'd make an exception. http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/913960391


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 24, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Usually, I wouldn't want to bother beating up on a lower brute, as it really isn't worth 1 point, but I thought, this time, I'd make an exception. http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/913960391



You could have used a lower brute like I did  http://kado1111.mybrute.com/fight/?d=1dollarwhore;k=cf11e953c42f


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 24, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> You could have used a lower brute like I did  http://kado1111.mybrute.com/fight/?d=1dollarwhore;k=cf11e953c42f



Rught back at you http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/fight/915027670


----------



## Trashman (Sep 25, 2009)

Toocool, you're not linking to the fight. Your link sends us to the cellule, sometimes *logged in* and everything. After a fight that you want to link, you should go back to the cell, first, re-watch the fight and link that fight's address.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 25, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> You could have used a lower brute like I did  http://kado1111.mybrute.com/fight/?d=1dollarwhore;k=cf11e953c42f



......and that's what I just did. My level 11 brute, Dippshitt, bested 1dollarwhore. http://dippshitt.mybrute.com/fight/930863191


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 26, 2009)

Ah thanks for the info...............so the fight would be like this http://cpfer9.mybrute.com/fight/931550089

another kick in the gonads


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 26, 2009)

You two guys are nothing but bullies!Your always picking on me and my girls.Go and bully someone else or I will tell on you-I mean it I will!!!LOL

TOOCOOL-I'll trade you my CPFerNINE for your CPFer9 plus I'll throw in an expired KFC coupon.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 26, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> You two guys are nothing but bullies!Your always picking on me and my girls.Go and bully someone else or I will tell on you-I mean it I will!!!LOL
> 
> TOOCOOL-I'll trade you my CPFerNINE for your CPFer9 plus I'll throw in an expired KFC coupon.


If only the coupon was a good one ..............


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 26, 2009)

TOOBAD TOOCOOL-here's the rematch-offer rescinded!!! http://cpf-gonadx.mybrute.com/fight/933327566

Thankx for the four points tonight-http://cpf-gonadx.mybrute.com/fight/933630415

And to further humiliate you take this http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/933732784

Now you bullies leave me alone or I'll tell the internet on you!!!!!!!


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 26, 2009)

Well most of my group are resting, but this one woke up just in time http://cpfer.mybrute.com/fight/934189140


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 26, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Well most of my group are resting, but this one woke up just in time http://cpfer.mybrute.com/fight/934189140



Just in time to meet little known Whore http://mega-whore.mybrute.com/fight/934616408
 
Leave me alone you bully! Or else!!!!

BTW-thankx for the two points!!! http://33-whore.mybrute.com/fight/934690669


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 26, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Just in time to meet little known Whore http://mega-whore.mybrute.com/fight/934616408
> 
> Leave me alone you bully! Or else!!!




O boy you will love this one you lost again! but there was no way for you to WIN


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 26, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> O boy you will love this one you lost again! but there was no way for you to WIN



What do you mean-there was no way I could lose!

Everyone in this section should watch that fight.The longest I have ever seen!

BTW TOOCOOL-well done :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 26, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> What do you mean-there was no way I could lose!
> 
> Everyone in this section should watch that fight.The longest I have ever seen!
> 
> BTW TOOCOOL-well done :bow::bow::bow:



Yes I forgot to mention its the longest fight I ever saw :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 26, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Yes I forgot to mention its the longest fight I ever saw :twothumbs


 
I've seen longer fights, but that was definitely a good one.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 27, 2009)

Monocrom-where is your pretty little brute Jadeel and why haven't you been playing her lately?Your not in love with her anymore are you?LOL


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh I've got a little something planned for you guys, don't you worry. :devil:


----------



## TOOCOOL (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the 2 points and a good laugh GretaCPF

Thats got to hurt


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 28, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Thanks for the 2 points and a good laugh GretaCPF


 
Oh no. . . That's just wrong. :laughing:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 28, 2009)

First there was the Gonad Clan-than the Whore Clan-than the Ferrari Clan-than the Biff Clan and finally an unnamed Clan using the names of members from this thread.

Now introducing the CPF Super Clan:
GretaCPF
DM51CPF
RadioCPF
RoboCopCPF
DarellCPF
Size15'sCPF
SigmanCPF

I won't lock them up with passwords-so play with them any time you wish(each brute is only allowed 3 fights a day for the uninitiated).

Any passing mods have a look at your brute and see if there is a resemblance.

Have I forgotten anyone?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 28, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Thats got to hurt



Not nearly as much as this http://33-whore.mybrute.com/fight/950575890 .

At least you managed to land _two punches_.LOL. 

Don't feel bad-no random fighter has defeated her since she acquired the specialty Untouchable.

Oh....and take this TOOCOOL http://cpf-gonadx.mybrute.com/fight/951425454


----------



## Trashman (Sep 29, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Not nearly as much as this http://33-whore.mybrute.com/fight/950575890 .
> 
> At least you managed to land _two punches_.LOL.
> 
> Don't feel bad-no random fighter has defeated her since she acquired the specialty Untouchable.



What do you mean by "random fighter?" Just to see how bad she was, I thought I'd pit my level 11 brute, Dippshitt, against $33 Whore. Dippshitt won: http://dippshitt.mybrute.com/fight/959991454


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 29, 2009)

Trashman said:


> What do you mean by "random fighter?" Just to see how bad she was, I thought I'd pit my level 11 brute, Dippshitt, against $33 Whore. Dippshitt won: http://dippshitt.mybrute.com/fight/959991454



Random-as in random. As in fighting a brute whom you didn't know existed before you clicked on their picture.

When I visit $33 Whore's cell_ I NEVER SEE HER _defeated by someone I don't already know!!!!

Even then some people like TOOCOOL will send their brutes to their doom without landing a single blow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



























And than she( TOOCOOL's brute) turns around and destroys your brute.http://dippshitt.mybrute.com/fight/948364538


----------



## gollum (Sep 29, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> First there was the Gonad Clan-than the Whore Clan-than the Ferrari Clan-than the Biff Clan and finally an unnamed Clan using the names of members from this thread.



members of this thread eh?
show us then ...
I know gollum was already taken 


BTW:don't you have a real job? Ferrari


all this brute action has clearly aged you ,going by your avatar you've put at least 50 years on... looks like warlording and pimping is a tough life 

your whores will be burnt out and all your gonads will be impotent 

I have been a bit to busy to mix it up with you guys lately but I did notice an unsucessful visit from the henchman... heh heh 

see you in the arena

http://lil.bastd.mybrute.com http://rantadar.mybrute.com

http://kalimasta-1.mybrute.com http://shotgun-jj.mybrute.com

http://hayabusagirl.mybrute.com http://gollums-precious.mybrute.com

http://white-muffin.mybrute.com http://2bitbum.mybrute.com


this is my basic collection of brutes
there is nothing outstanding about them

over time I did notice that these were the most enjoyable to watch and they seem to win a lot of fights.... feel free to have a crack at them but be warned they might come back for revenge :devil:





:twothumbs


----------



## gollum (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh yeah I was going to say ...


if you have the time then this is the place to get all info the info you'll ever need for brutes
http://bestbrute.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Guide


----------



## Trashman (Sep 30, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Random-as in random. As in fighting a brute whom you didn't know existed before you clicked on their picture.
> 
> When I visit $33 Whore's cell_ I NEVER SEE HER _defeated by someone I don't already know!!!!
> 
> ...



Well, Toocool's brute may have beaten Dippshitt, but I noticed that he was paid unsuccessful visits by $33 Whore, $100 Whore, and JustaWhore (whom I'm guess is also yours.). 
http://dippshitt.mybrute.com/fight/960165469http://dippshitt.mybrute.com/fight/961000402
http://dippshitt.mybrute.com/fight/960607332

Additionally, Dippshitt was able to avenge his defeat by Toocool's CPFer9, just barely though, but still, pretty good considering CPFer9 has 144 life points to DippShitt's 78.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 30, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Don't feel bad-no random fighter has defeated her since she acquired the specialty Untouchable.





Trashman said:


> What do you mean by "random fighter?"





ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> When I visit $33 Whore's cell_ I NEVER SEE HER _defeated by someone I don't already know!!!!



I just visited her cell and that streak has come to an end.:mecry:



gollum said:


> members of this thread eh?
> show us then ...


I introduced Monocrom to his namesake in another thread.Now here's yours
http://gollums-whore.mybrute.com/cellule

Here's what it would look like if the two of you had a spat http://gollums-whore.mybrute.com/fight/968719128

Next time try to put up a better fight.



gollum said:


> if you have the time then this is the place to get all info the info you'll ever need for brutes
> http://bestbrute.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Guide



Thank you for the link.I haven't had time to really check it out but I'm sure it will be useful if your posting it.:twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 30, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I introduced Monocrom to his namesake in another thread.Now here's yours. . .
> 
> Here's what it would look like if the two of you had a spat http://gollums-whore.mybrute.com/fight/968719128
> 
> Next time try to put up a better fight.


 
Ha ha! :twothumbs


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Sep 30, 2009)

Unfortunately for you Monocrom-gollum wins the rematch.

gollum mentioned in an earlier posting that it is better to have a wolf(actually it is a panther-5 of my brutes have them) than a bear.He was right-here is the proof-not even close.http://ninety9whore.mybrute.com/fight/969822978


----------



## Trashman (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow, $33-Whore made it all the way to the 10h Fight! She lost to a level 26! My best brute, The Henchman, has never made it past the 8h Fight, but he gets there often.


----------



## gollum (Sep 30, 2009)

Cheers Andreas for your comments etc..:thumbsup:

I have gollumswhore on my list now so if any of my brutes have time for some R'n'R :naughty::naughty::naughty:

hey Trashman I see ANOTHER unsuccessful visit to white muffin
Your Brute has survived to TheHenchman. 
I think he might have a thing for beatings :sick2:

regarding tournaments ...I have 3 brutes with rankings above padawan

kalimasta 1 is a respectable vengeful flame ...top 64




Vengeful Flame 






here is the table of rankings
Title of:
Rank 1 

 Brutal Legend 21h Final 

2 

 Dentist of Chaos 20h Final 2 (Semi-final) 

3 

 Satan's Biceps 19h Final 4 (Quarter-final) 

4 

 Sword Swallower 18h Final 8 

5 

 Hemogoblin 17h Final 16 

6 

 Beserk Soul 16h Final 32 

7 

 Vengeful Flame 15hFinal 64 

8 

 Iron Fist 14h Final 128 

9 

 Richter Thumper 13h Final 256 

10 

 Sticking Plaster Ripper 12h Final 512 

11 

 Desert Batterer 11h Final 1024 

12 

 Padawan 04h - 10h -- everyone else


its all here http://bestbrute.wikia.com/wiki/Ranking

I've noticed it can take ages to get a ranking 
and then your brute might not achieve the same level for a while...

even kalimasta 1 only gets to 12h or 13h most times

there are a lot more high level brutes out there now aswell


----------



## Trashman (Oct 1, 2009)

gollum said:


> hey Trashman I see ANOTHER unsuccessful visit to white muffin
> Your Brute has survived to TheHenchman.
> I think he might have a thing for beatings :sick2:



Yeah, yeah, I know. TheHenchman beat White Muffin, once, but the last two or three times, he got whipped. I thought, maybe with his new shield, he'd do a little better, but apparently he's expecting somebody to creep up from behind, because he always had his shield at his back, and unfortunately, White Muffin is coming from the front. 

Your noticing of his visit is now taunting me. I feel like giving it another try, although it may not be the smartest thing to do. I guess, I'm stubborn.

Edit: Whoohoo! TheHenchman just dominated White Muffin, killing her, without taking a single hit! http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/976588937


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 1, 2009)

TOOCOOL vs Trashman-round one.

http://toocools-whore.mybrute.com/fight/978484117 TOOCOOL wins round one!

But round two goes to Trashman http://trashmans-whore.mybrute.com/fight/978520550 

"Can't we all just get along here"


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 1, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> "Can't we all just get along here"


 
Bah! I came to fight!


----------



## gollum (Oct 1, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know. TheHenchman beat White Muffin, once, but the last two or three times, he got whipped. I thought, maybe with his new shield, he'd do a little better, but apparently he's expecting somebody to creep up from behind, because he always had his shield at his back, and unfortunately, White Muffin is coming from the front.
> 
> Your noticing of his visit is now taunting me. I feel like giving it another try, although it may not be the smartest thing to do. I guess, I'm stubborn.
> 
> Edit: Whoohoo! TheHenchman just dominated White Muffin, killing her, without taking a single hit! http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/976588937





LOL the henchman took about 20 swings with his flail and only won by coming in with hypnosis straight away ... me thinks


"Can't we all just get along here" peace and love etc...
Andreas are you trying to raise some $$$ for your whores... maybe they need to buy some more weapons :twothumbs

the muffin girls might be coming to kick some butt soon


----------



## gollum (Oct 1, 2009)

Mua ha ha hah haharrr Your Brute has crushed $100 Whore.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 1, 2009)

gollum said:


> I'm so proud of http://white-muffin.mybrute.com
> 
> shes now a sticking plaster ripper
> 
> ...





gollum said:


> Mua ha ha hah haharrr Your Brute has crushed $100 Whore.



It wasn't that long ago you were begging for mercy.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Oct 1, 2009)

Take that Trashman


----------



## Trashman (Oct 1, 2009)

gollum said:


> LOL the henchman took about 20 swings with his flail and only won by coming in with hypnosis straight away ... me thinks
> 
> 
> "Can't we all just get along here" peace and love etc...
> ...



I'm assuming you made this post before attacking TheHenchman, because I see he survived to White Muffin: http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/981817730

No hypnosis necessary, either!

Edit: And this makes it three in a row: http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/985572115


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 2, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Take that Trashman



HaHaHa! I knew I should have put a password on those brutes.No-I think it's better you two fight it out on your own terms when you feel like it.

Thrashman finally wins one!!!! http://trashmans-whore.mybrute.com/fight/986939807


----------



## Trashman (Oct 2, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> HaHaHa! I knew I should have put a password on those brutes.No-I think it's better you two fight it out on your own terms when you feel like it.
> 
> Thrashman finally wins one!!!! http://trashmans-whore.mybrute.com/fight/986939807



Just wait 'till she gets a weapon. She'll be dominating every fight.


----------



## gollum (Oct 2, 2009)

Trashman said:


> I'm assuming you made this post before attacking TheHenchman, because I see he survived to White Muffin: http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/981817730
> 
> No hypnosis necessary, either!
> 
> Edit: And this makes it three in a row: http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/985572115




white muffin was having a bad day :mecry:

and now thehenchman has kicked her when shes down ...
I thought the henchman had a thing for beatings from her
maybe his new shield is helping
although he was nearly caught snoozing ...lucky he got busy with his flail

a good weapon to have

expect a visit when she feel better :laughing:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 2, 2009)

Trashman-it looks like your namesake isn't afraid of anyone.....

http://trashmanwhore.mybrute.com/fight/993409167

I actually thought he had a shot a the end.


----------



## gollum (Oct 3, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Trashman-it looks like your namesake isn't afraid of anyone.....
> 
> http://trashmanwhore.mybrute.com/fight/993409167
> 
> I actually thought he had a shot a the end.




maybe next time LOL


----------



## TOOCOOL (Oct 4, 2009)

After many attempts I finally flattened a tough whore


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 4, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Just wait 'till she gets a weapon. She'll be dominating every fight.



Trashman-check out your girl now that she has a weapon.No one can beat her!

Well except TOOCOOL's girl http://trashmans-whore.mybrute.com/fight/1012105735

I can't wait to see who wins the rematch.

TOOCOOL-expect a late night visit from $33 Whore and her ugly little sister $1 Whore.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 5, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> TOOCOOL-expect a late night visit from $33 Whore and her ugly little sister $1 Whore.


 
Here's the visit!!!!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 7, 2009)

Doesn't this fight remind people of the good old days........

http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/1037290260

A bottle of Coke was 10 cents...an ice cream cone was a nickle...and we had to walk to school in 10 feet of snow...up hill ...both ways!!!LOL


----------



## TOOCOOL (Oct 7, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Doesn't this fight remind people of the good old days........
> 
> http://100-whore.mybrute.com/fight/1037290260
> 
> A bottle of Coke was 10 cents...an ice cream cone was a nickle...and we had to walk to school in 10 feet of snow...up hill ...both ways!!!LOL



I see where your coming from but this was much better http://mg-hammer.mybrute.com/fight/1037431373


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 7, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> I see where your coming from but this was much better http://mg-hammer.mybrute.com/fight/1037431373



I didn't know you had a level 16 brute?

Too bad you let me know-this time tomorrow I will have to turn level 11 brute $1 Whore loose.$100 Whore's ugly little sister is going to give him a good *** whooping.





And if not her-than one other of the 'girls' who hang out the street corner!

You keep asking for it TOOCOOL and I keep giving it to you!!!!LOL

Edit:BTW TOOCOOL-congratulations on earning *ONE POINT* for defeating a brute 3 levels below your brute.

If someone defeats $1 Whore with a brute 2 or 3 levels below her(* IT WOULDN'T HAPPEN*) than I will be impressed!


----------



## TOOCOOL (Oct 7, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I didn't know you had a level 16 brute?
> 
> Too bad you let me know-this time tomorrow I will have to turn level 11 brute $1 Whore loose.$100 Whore's ugly little sister is going to give him a good *** whooping.
> 
> ...




Ok your right it was a little unfair so I knocked her out with a lower level brute you know well :nana:http://cpfer9.mybrute.com/fight/1038211664


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 8, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I didn't know you had a level 16 brute?
> 
> Too bad you let me know-this time tomorrow I will have to turn level 11 brute $1 Whore loose.*$100 Whore's ugly little sister is going to give him a good *** whooping.*



You spent months training a brute so he could make it to level 16 and than he gets his *** handed to him by an ugly little girl 5 levels below him-how humiliating. 

If you have a weak stomach than don't watch the carnage http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/fight/1041788953


----------



## TOOCOOL (Oct 8, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> You spent months training a brute so he could make it to level 16 and than he gets his *** handed to him by an ugly little girl 5 levels below him-how humiliating.
> 
> If you have a weak stomach than don't watch the carnage http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/fight/1041788953



Boy did you get lucky maybe my guy has the hots for your Ho http://mg-hammer.mybrute.com/fight/1045181694

Whitemuffin took a stuffing too bwhahahaha


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 8, 2009)

Trashman said:


> What do you mean by "random fighter?" Just to see how bad she was, I thought I'd pit my level 11 brute, Dippshitt...



Almost forgot to repay the visit....http://33-whore.mybrute.com/fight/1051011144......at least you managed to land one blow.

Unfortunately you weren't so lucky against a lower brute...http://drippyinfection.mybrute.com/fight/1051079894


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 9, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> .....he gets his *** handed to him by an ugly little girl 5 levels below him-how humiliating.





TOOCOOL said:


> Boy did you get lucky...



I'm not one to brag........but to prove to you it was no fluke $1 Whore paid your brute another visit.I think that ugly little girl has a crush on him.She can't seem to keep her hands to herself.

http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/fight/1053648415


----------



## TOOCOOL (Oct 9, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I'm not one to brag........but to prove to you it was no fluke $1 Whore paid your brute another visit.I think that ugly little girl has a crush on him.She can't seem to keep her hands to herself.
> 
> http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/fight/1053648415



I think you are waking him up to early he was not ready 
but now he is http://mg-hammer.mybrute.com/fight/1056574427

Oh and I see that pest henchman paid us both a brutal visit !


Gonadshammered by a lower level brute !


----------



## TOOCOOL (Oct 9, 2009)

*ANDREAS I'm making a new batch of brutes would you like some pupils leave me the link 
*


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 9, 2009)

So your $1 Whore's new 'John'.

Thanks for the brutes.She needs all the help she can get.Level 11 and only 2 weapons???????






If anyone else wants to create a 'John' under her-much appreciated!


----------



## The Dane (Oct 11, 2009)

Ole Tage is my brute

http://ole-tage.mybrute.com/cellule

I hope to join the clan.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome Dane.The more the merrier.Be careful-there are a lot of bullies around here.I created a couple of brutes under your brute.If they level up you will receive more points.:wave:

This is an interesting fight at level 110.

http://brutetools.sqweebs.com/engli...a2=100-whore&levela2=110&nombruteb2=&levelb2=

gollum-your brute didn't even land one blow.You may want to start looking for a new brute with some real potential.:nana:

The best part was when Kalimasta took away $100 Whore's famous axe but had no idea on how to use it.





I'm sending one of my brutes to 'brute school' this winter and I think I know which one.:naughty:

The henchman loves to pick on Gonadsmasher but here is what the future holds http://brutetools.sqweebs.com/engli...=thehenchman&levela2=110&nombruteb2=&levelb2=


----------



## jhanko (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd really like to know how this happened...


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 15, 2009)

Your brute is a 'Brutal Legend' at level 8 with a top 100 ranking!?!?!?!?

gollum is the resident expert on this game-maybe he can explain.

BTW-how did you get so many pupils?Are you using one of those auto bot programs?


----------



## jhanko (Oct 15, 2009)

That is not my Brute. I just happened to catch it. It doesn't make sense. Making to the FINALS at level 8. He would have had to defeat at least three level 150+ brutes to get there. Just not possible. Has to be some type of cheat or glitch...


----------



## gollum (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey everyone ...:wave:
been offline lately 
my confuser had to have a tune up and tweek 

Quote
"Your brute is a 'Brutal Legend' at level 8 with a top 100 ranking!?!?!?!?"

atm we have Brutal error so I can't view the link, but...

I recall the lvl 8 brute with top ranking ...
basically it would be a very old brute ,created for making pupils for early lvl challengers when the game was set up 

it probably won a tournament with only very few players involved.

these days getting to a high level in the tourney is harder and harder
too many people are using bots to create pupils for leveling up their master brute ... 
this is ok but there are too many ppl doing this
thats why BE occurs more often and longer

there is talk of my brute being so bad that they may give up servicing it 

I would not recommend schooling any brutes until this issuse gets fixed

also be careful with some of the sellers of XP ... check their threads for good service etc...

you can go here for more info 

mybrute.forumotion.com

I hope this will be fixed soon 
I've already missed a week of fun and now BE 

worst case scenario ,you can join the french Labrute original site where there are no maintenance issues


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for clearing that up gollum.:twothumbs

I missed playing MyBrute so much I went over to the Spanish MyBrute site and made some new girls.....introducing....

http://100-peso-whore.elbruto.es/cellule

Her dirty little sister....

http://33-peso-whore.elbruto.es/cellule

And their ugly little sister....

http://1-peso-whore.elbruto.es/cellule

Now all we need is a Spanish CPF site.:devil:


----------



## gollum (Oct 19, 2009)

lol Andreas 

I went to LaBrute and duplicated some of my brutes
they all had crappy futures or skills though so I quit (it was late anyway)

my brute is back on for now 

I will check out the forum for any other news re: future viability etc of my brute


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry guys, but I'm fed up with all of the sad, pathetic, losers using bots to artificially level-up their brutes. I'm retiring my brutes which I created and leveled-up without cheating.

I'll still keep an eye on this thread for interesting fights. But my Brutes will be enjoying plenty of R&R.


----------



## gollum (Oct 19, 2009)

most of the "cheats" using bots will be at lvl 50 plus
the only effect on normal brutes will be tournament ranking
... its harder now to get past the 10 hour mark

I believe it takes about 2 years to get a brute to level 24
without pupils
therefore .... any brute with less than 300 victories or more than lvl 30 is using bot/pupils ...
there is a moral high ground for any brute with un assisted leveling...
e.g 300 plus victories at lvl 15 = no pupiling 

bot users know this and can go play eachother in high lvl fights while unassisted brutes can fight eachother

maybe mybrute can create 2 levels of tournaments for these types of brutes?

any how I am still enjoying mybrute fights and still enjoy seeing tourney outcomes etc...


----------



## Trashman (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, I finally have a ranked brute! Mariscus is now a "Desert Batterer," with a ranking of 11500. Too bad, I didn't see any of the fights.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats to you and your faithful brute Trash :thumbsup:
Tickle-uos (12) just kicked you butt though maybe you were lucky lol


----------



## Trashman (Oct 25, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Congrats to you and your faithful brute Trash :thumbsup:
> Tickle-uos (12) just kicked you butt though maybe you were lucky lol



Or maybe you were lucky. VampDaddy just beat Tickel-uos, and he doesn't even have any pets.

Edit: Dippshitt just beat him, too. Unfortunately, I just doubled clicked through the match, and it won't let me view the fight, anymore.


----------



## gollum (Oct 26, 2009)

Trashman said:


> ...........
> Unfortunately, I just doubled clicked through the match, and it won't let me view the fight, anymore.




I noticed this ... it seems to be the way BC is coping with all the traffic to their site


----------



## Trashman (Oct 27, 2009)

gollum said:


> I noticed this ... it seems to be the way BC is coping with all the traffic to their site



Yeah, I can't review any of my old fights. Oh well, I guess we're going to have to rely on the honor system when it comes to us bragging about how we totally destroyed each other's brutes. 

I noticed Tenderbump5 is climbing fast. He's got less wins at level 21 than TheHenchman does at 16. Both the Henchman and Mariscus dealt him a good beating, today, too. 

In other news, TheHenchman is now a Desert Batterer with a ranking of 16700.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 30, 2009)

The no.1 ranked brute in the world takes on my newest brute(Slattern55) in a level 330 match.

http://brutetools.sqweebs.com/engli...=omnislash33&levela2=330&nombruteb2=&levelb2=

The higher level she fights at the more dominating she becomes.

Try using the fight simulator to fight her at level 1000.











Here's what happens to TheHenchman.

And than to Tickel-uos.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 20, 2009)

OK-where is everyone.

I haven't been playing my brutes much for the last month.

Is everyone gone or am I just playing with myself?


----------



## Pellidon (Nov 20, 2009)

We are running through a rough patch at work. Our brutes are getting whipped badly most days. :huh:

I would like to apologize to Superorb. One of his pupils can't fight his way out of a paper sack.  He recently got the stone hammer but never uses the stupid thing. Or when he does, he misses. Maybe he needs glasses?


----------



## Trashman (Nov 21, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> OK-where is everyone.
> 
> I haven't been playing my brutes much for the last month.
> 
> Is everyone gone or am I just playing with myself?



No, I've been beating up on Gonad Smasher, quite a bit.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 21, 2009)

Trashman said:


> No, I've been beating up on Gonad Smasher, quite a bit.



And he just paid a visit.http://gonadsmasher.mybrute.com/cellule

And $1Whore had nothing better to do she kicked your brutes a**!!!!http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/cellule

She usually kicks the crap out of brutes 8-12 levels above her-especially if they have pets.

If you have a brute with pets and low heath points-stay away from her!!!!!


----------



## Trashman (Nov 22, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> And he just paid a visit.http://gonadsmasher.mybrute.com/cellule
> 
> And $1Whore had nothing better to do she kicked your brutes a**!!!!http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/cellule
> 
> ...



Big whoop. Dippshitt is only a level 15 brute. If $1Whore kicks the crap out of brutes 8-12 levels above her, then feel free to have her to take on TheHenchman or Mariscus.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 22, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Big whoop. Dippshitt is only a level 15 brute. If $1Whore kicks the crap out of brutes 8-12 levels above her, then feel free to have her to take on The Henchman or Mariscus.




Oh Oh-Trashman is taking 'trash'!!!

$1Whore is a _*Pet Killa*_.Net,Cry of the Damned,and Hypnosis at level 14.

During tournaments Brutes 8-12 levels above her with Bears,Panthers,or 2 or 3 dogs(and low health points because they have pets) are absolutely annihilated. :nana::nana::nana:

Here's an example from the last tournament of a poor level 20 soul who picked a fight with that pretty little pink haired girl.http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/tf/8802857

The Whore Clan has a saying-"We don't get mad-we get stabby"


----------



## mwaldron (Nov 23, 2009)

Not really a game (yet, they're working on it) but it's entertaining nonetheless.

Zombie Outbreak Simulator


----------



## Trashman (Nov 24, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Here's an example from the last tournament of a poor level 20 soul who picked a fight with that pretty little pink haired girl.http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/tf/8802857
> 
> The Whore Clan has a saying-"We don't get mad-we get stabby"



Nice link. Too bad old fights aren't saved anymore! :nana:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 24, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Nice link. Too bad old fights aren't saved anymore! :nana:



It was saved for 24 hours.:nana::nana::nana:

Mariscus(level 19) paid a visit to level 16 Gonadsmasher and lost!!!!!

http://gonadsmasher.mybrute.com/cellulehttp://gonadsmasher.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Trashman (Nov 25, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> It was saved for 24 hours.:nana::nana::nana:



Says you...:nana:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 25, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Says you...:nana:



Regular fights are no longer saved-but tournament fights are......!!!!!!:nana:

Just to show you how effective $1DollarWhore(level 14) is against higher level brutes with pets I sent her to kick the crap out of White Muffin(level 18).Sorry about that gollum!


----------



## gollum (Nov 25, 2009)

yes cheers ...shes not happy :whoopin:

expect a visit when shes feeling better :thumbsup:

I haven't been paying a lot of attention lately ...
just clicking through fights etc...
I am keen to see some lower lvl brutes of mine get higher up 
but it takes ages


----------



## Trashman (Dec 3, 2009)

Something isn't making sense to me...

I've got one brute with 255 wins, no pupils and is about 35% into level 16. Another one of my brutes, however, has no pupils, only 213 wins, but is close to going to level 17. How is that possible? Shouldn't the brute that has significantly more wins naturally be further ahead?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 3, 2009)

Has your brute been picking fights with brutes more than 2 levels below his own?You of course know those fights are only worth 1 point.

BTW Trashman I create a new brute under Mariscus.I don't know what your brute has but he gave it to my brute.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 3, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Has your brute been picking fights with brutes more than 2 levels below his own?You of course know those fights are only worth 1 point.
> 
> BTW Trashman I create a new brute under Mariscus.I don't know what your brute has but he gave it to my brute.



Yes, I know fights with brutes more than 2 levels down are only worth 1 point. I usually don't do that, although Booflee did it a couple of times recently to $1dollarwhore. Booflee is the brute in question. I really don't think she's been picking fights with lower brutes THAT many times. Only a few. Usually, I just pick whoever, just to cycle through my boring brutes, until I get to TheHenchman & Mariscus. I don't even pick fights wisely, anymore. I'm debating whether I should stop playing a few of them and just keep the better ones, so I don't have to waste so much time each night.


----------



## gollum (Dec 5, 2009)

there is another thing with level up ...

a brute with more wins at its lower levels will be further ahead
because a level (8) fight will progress you more % points than a win at level 15 

It might be a long hard road to get to level 15 ...when your brute gets (e.g. immortality) and becomes much more sucessful.



BTW I just got my brutes whitemuffin and hayabusa girl past the 400 victory mark...geez it takes a while ... anyone getting near the 500 mark ... or higher?

I would like to know which brute has the highest


----------



## Trashman (Dec 6, 2009)

My highest winning brute is TheHenchman. He's got 376 wins, currently, so in a couple of weeks, he should be passing the 400 mark. His last win was delivering a handy beat-down to White Muffin.


----------



## get-lit (Dec 6, 2009)

I just watch? I don't get it :thumbsdow


----------



## Patriot (Dec 6, 2009)

Man, you guys are way up there now. I stopped playing after finding the predictor program. It kinda took some of the fun out of it for me. :mecry:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 6, 2009)

Trashman said:


> My highest winning brute is TheHenchman





get-lit said:


> I just watch? I don't get it :thumbsdow



I guess you have to play it for a while to get it.Trashman has perhaps the most devastating brute out of all of us-except perhaps $100 whore's ugly little sister who just paid him a visit..... http://1dollarwhore.mybrute.com/cellule 



Trashman said:


> His last win was delivering a handy beat-down to White Muffin........



Don't worry gollum(white muffins owner)......ugly little $1DollarWhore gave him a good beat down in return.:twothumbs

Oh and my lvl 13 brute paid Trashman's lvl 19 brute Mariscus a very painful visit.http://cpf-gonadx.mybrute.com/cellule

Although I have never been one to brag I guess this game is about good nature ribbing!!!!


----------



## gollum (Dec 6, 2009)

Touche Ferrari :touche:


this game is about online whoop *** heh heh

and thanks for sticking up for white muffin...


I know Kalimasta had some help but I'd say he'd be king of the candlepower clan 

c'mon and have a go then http://kalimasta-1.mybrute.com


----------



## TOOCOOL (Dec 6, 2009)

Anata04 just gave you boys a hard time


----------



## Trashman (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, 1DollarWhore easily beats up on my brutes with pets, but I've got several petless brutes that haven't had any trouble beating up on her.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 6, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> Anata04 just gave you boys a hard time



Who's Anata04? I just checked to see how far the guy that beat me in the last tourney got and I see he beat Anata04 in the 14th round fight.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 7, 2009)

TOOCOOL said:


> *Anata04* just gave you boys a hard time





Trashman said:


> Who's* Anata04*? I just checked to see how far the guy that beat me in the last tourney got and I see he beat Anata04 in the 14th round fight.



I just sent *Anata04 *to give TOOCOOL's brutes(Ticke-uos/CPFer9/MG-Hammer} a good whoopin'.....












http://anata04.mybrute.com/cellule
 
Who's next........


----------



## gollum (Dec 7, 2009)

he just blitzed white muffin ...

Anata04 has flattened your Brute.


I think hes got roid rage happening check out the fight :sigh:


----------



## gollum (Dec 7, 2009)

although he might be a 2 pot screamer 

hayabusagirl kicked his butt 

Your Brute has crushed Anata04.


----------



## gollum (Dec 7, 2009)

now rantadar has told him ...

grab a napkin dude ... you just been served...

Your Brute has crushed Anata04.

after stealing eachothers weapons they had to slog it out for ages
1 point at a time


----------



## get-lit (Dec 7, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Man, you guys are way up there now. I stopped playing after finding the predictor program. It kinda took some of the fun out of it for me. :mecry:


 
I know how that can happen. I hacked Bejeweled to set any score I want, and now my friends don't like the game so much.


----------



## gollum (Dec 7, 2009)

.... and to complete the humiliation ....

Your Brute has crushed Anata04.

my lower level brute wizhardo has beaten the ufc record 
for an embarrasing thrashing ... maybe anata needs to get some training ...
in knitting or sumthing


----------



## jhanko (Dec 7, 2009)

I have to admit that I'm getting bored with this game. My Brute "Tenderbump5" is doing pretty well, but it's hard to compete with all the bots running around. I can't remember the last time I fought another brute that had a name that wasn't computer generated. It just ruins it for everyone. Tenderbump5 has quite a few pupils, but I created them all myself and play them all. This take a good hour/day, every day. I'm just not sure it's worth it anymore...


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah exactly. Definitely burning out on it.


----------



## gollum (Dec 7, 2009)

I, too was getting a bit jaded on it ,
but this thread helps keep the whoop *** alive ...
at least we can all beat eachothers brutes up and then talk it up etc....


----------



## TOOCOOL (Dec 7, 2009)

gollum said:


> now rantadar has told him ...
> 
> grab a napkin dude ... you just been served...
> 
> ...



lol and they just did it again, rantadar won by a couple of left hooks 
they stole the same little knife from each other five times


----------



## TOOCOOL (Dec 8, 2009)

rantadar is hard to kill, nice brute wally123 showed her how to do it though 

I hope all my other brutes that died at the hands of rantadar were watching and learning


----------



## gollum (Dec 8, 2009)

lol ... I'll check it out

its good when a fight turns out unexpectedly

I used to be amazed at rantadar in her early lvl fights ...
she used to win everything with the bunch of leeks 



.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 19, 2009)

Now that TheHenchman is up to the same level as White Muffin, she's no match. Out of our last 7 or 8 fights, she's won one. Tonight, she didn't get a single hit off me, but that's because Henchman pulled the hypnosis, right at the start. TheHenchman just made minced meat out of Tenderbump5, too. I don't know, maybe leveling through pupils doesn't make for a very good brute, because TheHenchman beats TB5 all the time, it seems, and TB5 is 5 levels ahead.


----------



## gollum (Dec 19, 2009)

I have noticed the Henchman was giving her a few beatings...

I'm not sure ...but I suspect fights go in favour of the instigator more often 

thats what White Muffin reckons anyhow :nana:

looks like its offline atm though


----------



## TOOCOOL (Dec 19, 2009)

gollum said:


> I'm not sure ...but I suspect fights go in favor of the instigator more often


 
I think your right !


----------



## Trashman (Dec 22, 2009)

My character, TheZenFist, just lost to Gonadsmasher, but he should have won. He actually killed Gonadsmasher with his deluge power, gave him the big red X, but Gonadsmasher, even after having been x'd out, ran over and got in one more hit, killing my brute. The fight went to Gonadsmasher, even though he was x'd out first. Bogus.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 22, 2009)

OMG-!!!!!!! GonadSmasher is a Zombie!!!!!!!LOL

I wish they still saved fights.I would've like to see that.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's a good one guys.My new level 3 girl just entered her first tournament and defeated a _*level 18 brute*_ in her first fight.It took a level 20 brute with a bear to defeat her. 

http://smelly-dike.mybrute.com/cellule


----------



## Trashman (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, that flail is a vicious weapon. 

My Henchman is about to enter the 12h fight against a level 76 brute with thousands of point generating pupils. I hope TheHenchman uses his hypnosis first thing, and then quickly uses his flail with the tornado of blows. That'll be my only chance.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 28, 2009)

Gonadsmasher is a frickin' zombie. This is total BS. This time, TheZenFist used his Deluge power to kill Gonadsmasher, X-ing him out, and after being X-ed out, G-smasher gets up and drinks is potion to give him more strength. Then, he proceeds to run over about 4 or 5 more times, each time dealing a blow, (about 10 seconds more of fighting) and kills my brute, the whole time having a big, red X!!! He fought for another 10 seconds with a red X, damnit!!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 30, 2009)

Trashman said:


> Gonadsmasher is a frickin' zombie.



I wish I could see these fights.



ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Here's a good one guys.My new level 3 girl just entered her first tournament and defeated a _*level 18 brute*_ in her first fight.It took a level 20 brute with a bear to defeat her.



And now my new _*Lvl 4 brute*_ defeats a _*Lvl 19 brute*_ without taking a single hit in his first tournament fight.The owners of those brutes spent over a year fighting those brutes to get to that Lvl only to be defeated by brutes only 3 days old.How aggravating.












gollum-I create a brute under Kalimasta 1.I was rewarded with a panther in his very first fight.He has quickly moved to Lvl 4.You now owe me a brute.Create one under him.The faster he moves up the more points you will get.http://phighting-whore.mybrute.com/cellule

Edit:To show how bad the automated 'bot' problem has become on MyBrute-Biff Brute made it to level 14 only to be attacked by a bunch of eight lettered bots.Unfortunately for them they picked on the wrong brute!!!!!http://biff-brute.mybrute.com/cellule

Double Editlease leave Biff alone and don't try to fight his fights for me!


----------



## gollum (Jan 3, 2010)

If we ever get My Brute back I will pupil you a brute 
but it won't earn bonus points as the server is already registered in their data base(I have a static IP server ,like most peoples...some people have a dynamic and can create brute pupils that earn their masters points)

its been 4 days since I got on to my brute...


----------



## Trashman (Jan 9, 2010)

TheZenFist just barely beat the cheatin' Gonadsmasher. He should have demolished him, but once again, Gonadsmasher fought for another 10 seconds with a big red X, almost killing me.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jan 9, 2010)

Trashman said:


> TheZenFist just barely beat the cheatin' Gonadsmasher. He should have demolished him, but once again, Gonadsmasher fought for another 10 seconds with a big red X, almost killing me.




Never had any problems beating gonadsmasher :naughty:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jan 14, 2010)

Take that Trashman.......

$100 Whore vs THEHENCHMAN-in the near future.





































If I was you I would ask for a refund.











Or this one http://brutetools.sqweebs.com/english/simulateur.php?nombrutea1=thehenchman&levela1=50&nombruteb1=&levelb1=&nombrutea2=gonadsmasher&levela2=50&nombruteb2=&levelb2=


----------



## TOOCOOL (Jan 16, 2010)

Your Brute has crushed white muffin. 
2 experience points gained. 

Your Brute has crushed Horse Teeth. 
2 experience points gained. 

Your Brute has crushed TheHenchman. 
2 experience points gained.



Its a thing of beauty :devil:


----------



## Trashman (Feb 4, 2010)

All fights can now be reviewed, once again!

Here's proof: http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/1591653


----------



## TOOCOOL (Feb 4, 2010)

Trashman said:


> All fights can now be reviewed, once again!
> 
> Here's proof: http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/1591653



But thehenchman's next fight is so much better :thumbsup:


----------



## Trashman (Feb 4, 2010)

TOOCOOL said:


> But thehenchman's next fight is so much better :thumbsup:



...it's broken again...


----------



## TOOCOOL (Feb 4, 2010)

Trashman said:


> ...it's broken again...



LMAO


----------



## Trashman (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey, check it out. They got the bugs worked out: http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/41210396


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey Trashman-I see your brute has gone past 500 victories!Congratulations!

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

Some of the level 100-200 brutes who use bots to level up only have 200 victories or less.


----------



## TOOCOOL (Feb 7, 2010)

Trashman said:


> Hey, check it out. They got the bugs worked out: http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/41210396




I think you pissed someone off !

http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/44878352


----------



## Trashman (Feb 8, 2010)

TOOCOOL said:


> I think you pissed someone off !
> 
> http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/44878352



For some reason, Anata04 often starts off using that stone ax and herculean strength. He did it again, here, and I was only 1 hit away from dying the entire fight...still got you, though! http://thehenchman.mybrute.com/fight/57360293


----------



## Trashman (Feb 25, 2010)

How do those ratings work? My Mariscus is ranked lower/higher than TheHenchman, but the Henchman not only holds a higher rank (Richter Thumper vs. Mariscus's Desert Batterer), but he also has 107 more victories than Mariscus. Mariscus is 1000 spots closer to #1, though. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 5, 2010)

Just thought I mention that TheHenchman has just attained the level of an Iron Fist!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 5, 2010)

Your brute is really moving up in the world.As far as your question about rankings you have to hover your cursor over the number to see what level that number corresponds to.Click on the number to see all levels. 

While I'm here I would like to introduce my 2 newest brutes.They just paid a painful visit to TheHenchman/Mariscus/and Tickeluos.Tomorrow they will pay a visit to reigning CPF champion Kalimasta-1.

http://chick-wood.mybrute.com/cellule

http://911-coverup.mybrute.com/cellule





Changes everything...........doesn't it.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey, you've got a bot making pupils for you. No fair!


----------



## gollum (Mar 9, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Your brute is really moving up in the world.As far as your question about rankings you have to hover your cursor over the number to see what level that number corresponds to.Click on the number to see all levels.
> 
> While I'm here I would like to introduce my 2 newest brutes.They just paid a painful visit to TheHenchman/Mariscus/and Tickeluos.Tomorrow they will pay a visit to reigning CPF champion Kalimasta-1.
> 
> ...



I've been too busy to check in here lately guys...
seems like theres been some action happening ... Gulp

looks like kalimasta1 is about to be de-throned :mecry:

I noticed a lot of people selling their brutes on mybrute forum 
some of them very cheaply,it is good to see mybrute has overcome their problems... massive numbers of brutes being created all the time has
caused traffic jams and long downtimes 

btw ...someone asked about ranking numbers...

your rank is for that group only ,not overall
e.g kalimasta1 is 553 in vengeful flame
but 


juloihg is ranked no.1 in desert batterer at level 126

heres the ranking








































see you all out there


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Trashman-I sent this brutehttp://tinyurl.com/yh8s8a3 to fight ThHenchman.Check out it's cool gung-fu stance after the fight starts.

Also check out my newest brute defeating a lvl 22 brute only 24 hours after she was created..... http://tinyurl.com/ydlsc9n


----------



## Trashman (Mar 22, 2010)

You must really love this game, Andreas, because you keep creating more brutes, while I'm thinning the heard. I'm down to only 5, now. 

How'd you get that brute to do that kung fu stance? Is that hack? I've never seen that, before.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Mar 26, 2010)

Trashman said:


> How'd you get that brute to do that kung fu stance? Is that hack? I've never seen that, before.



I don't own that brute-I found him.It is not a hack just a one-in-a-thousand fluke.

For everyone still playing this game a new version has been introduced.For now in French only.No more using bots,more skills,and you get to pick which skills you get when you level up.The downside is you can buy(that's right-as in pay good money) for certain things for your brute(like health) or students-I think.I don't know-the whole site is in french.I think I'll wait until the English version comes out.

Here's my brute Chickwood


----------



## gollum (Mar 29, 2010)

good on ya Andreas
about time they fixed My brute 
I really hope they can keep it fair for everyone

I will wait for the english version
we could start a new CPF clan :touche:


----------

